# Grocery Store!



## Eeveelution (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, this is an idea for a game based on a couple posts I made on another forum. Basically, you'll post an item for the "grocery" list, and the poster below posts some weird reason about why they couldn't get it, but bought something else instead. Then they start over. Example:

Poster 1: Can someone buy me an alien at the grocery store?
Poster 2: I didn't get it because suddenly the store closed for demolition, but I got you a ball that looks like an eye instead. [Skip Lines and Insert New Request Here]

That's pretty much it, so just be as crazy as you want. So...

Will someone get me a monster at the grocery store?


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 17, 2009)

I couldn't get it because the mother destroyed the store and took her babies, so I bought you monster eggshell that the manager was selling while standing outside of the store.

Can you get me a Giratina at the grocery store?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 17, 2009)

I would have, but as soon as I let it out of it's pokeball it flew away screaming bloody murder.

Would you mind getting some art supplys at the store for me?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 17, 2009)

I would, but then Picasso came over. I did get you priceless art, though.

Would you get me a knifewrench at the grocery store?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 17, 2009)

I tried to, but a freakishly tall janitor came and stole it from me......

ORANGES. STORE. NAO. PLEASE.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm sorry, but oranges are now against the law, due to the people making orange juice. However, I did get you a Machop.

Hey, can you run over and get me an unidentified flying object?


----------



## kidpixkid (Apr 18, 2009)

Could someone buy me a level 100 Infernape from the grocery store?


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 18, 2009)

Sorry, the level 100 Infernapes escaped their cages, so I got you a level 1 Chimchar.

Could someone buy me a pen at the grocery store?


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, all the pens and ink in the world were stolen for some octopus cloning project, so all I could get you was this broken pencil

Speaking of pencils, how about someone gets me a pencil sharpener at the grocery store?


----------



## Flareth (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry, all the pencil sharpeners in the world are being used to clog up a volcano. However, I did get you a giant Pixie Stix.

Can you get me Yakko Warner at the grocery store?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 19, 2009)

I tried to, but a clloector of the series got to the store before me. On the other hand I was able to pick up a crappy toy piano.

Kyaaaa, this piano sucks. Would somebody please go and get me a better more official looking electric piano?


----------



## Turtle (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, those were stolen by thos da*n Mudkips, but I got you a orgin.

May someone go buy me a Dialga?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 19, 2009)

I tried, but Dialga destroyed the store, so I got you a banana instead.

Can someone buy me a name changer?


----------



## Eeveelution (Apr 19, 2009)

I tried, but the grocery store changed its name to "Idiots 4 Sale", so I got a poster of the new sign.

Can someone PLEASE get an evil king as seen in Pokémon?


----------



## Flareth (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm sorry, but fangirls ran and took every one. But i did get a you a half-eaten chocolate bar.

Can someone get me a cartoonist at the grocery store?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 19, 2009)

Garfeild said he wasn't going to sell Jon, his cartoonist. Thus I had to buy you a lamp instead.... You can practice drawing it. :D

Would anybody mind picking up a mood ring at the store for me?


----------



## Flareth (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm sorry, but mood rings are being recalled because they cause cancer when they turn yellow (Heh...stole that from somebody's dream on another forum), so I got you a chihuahua, instead.

Would you mind to pick up Phoenix Wright at the grocery store?


----------



## Dave Strider (Apr 19, 2009)

I would, but godot got there and picked him up first.

Can somebody go get me a lottery ticket at the grocery store please?


----------



## Flareth (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry, but there's this big jackpot, so when I tried to get a ticket, I got trampled. I did get you a burrito, however.


Can someone get me Godot at the grocery store? :D


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 20, 2009)

I went to the store, but then I completely forgot what everything was, so I accidentally stole this rubber carrot for you. Don't worry, I payed later.

I'd really like a paper plate.


----------



## Flareth (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry, but all the paper plates were stolen. Possibly in a plot by some genetically altered lab mice who are trying to take over the world.

Can someone get me 2 pet mice at the grocery store?


----------



## kidpixkid (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry, the mice escaped, so I got you this mouse-type toy instead.

Can someone get me a "cool" painting at the grocery store?


----------



## Flareth (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry, they melted, I got you a Hot painting though.

Can someone get me a brain at the grocery store?


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 23, 2009)

Nope... a bunch of zombies came through earlier and bought all the brains.

Can someone get me some ninjabread at the grocery store?


----------



## Dr Frank (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry, the pirates looted it.
Can someone get me some sanity from the grocery store?


----------



## magnemite (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry, the sanity was never in season, but i got you some sorrow for your nice cry you're going to have now. *smirk*

could someone get me some common sense from the store, PLEASE!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 23, 2009)

I got you some, but decided that you had enough and used it for myself. :D

Mmmmm.. Some cheese would be nice.. Any volunters?


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Apr 23, 2009)

All the cheese had been stolen by the dreaded dairy bandits, so i got you crackers instead

Anyhoo, I'm in the mood for pretzels. Who wants to get me them?


----------



## Dr Frank (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry all the referees are protesting against themselves being used to make pretzels through extensive use of painful submission grapples, but I got you a souvenir.

Can someone get me a silk scarf from the grocery store.


----------



## Jester (Apr 25, 2009)

All the silk was eaten by silk worms. So I got you a chocolate bar instead.

I want an anteater please.


----------



## kidpixkid (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry, all the anteaters ate poison food, so I got you this ant instead.

Could someone buy me a level 1 Chimchar from the grocery store?


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry, but they were all sold out due to a sale and they already had a cheap price to begin with (because they were level 1). But I got you a level 100 Magikarp (no one wanted it because it couldn't evolve).

Could someone buy me a Fisher Price Baby Grand Piano at the grocery store (so I could send it to a news crew because it sounds dirty when keys are pressed in a certain order)?


----------



## Flareth (May 2, 2009)

Sorry, they have been recalled, but I got you a Elmo book with a cruddy soundchip.

Can someone get me a water tower at the grocery store?


----------



## Not Meowth (May 4, 2009)

Sorry, but they had to get some superhero to rip it out of the ground to put out a burning sausage. I got you a bottle of Volvic instead, will that do?

Can someone get me a frigging life from the grocery store please?


----------



## ItzAllCutehh.. (May 4, 2009)

I got it but I ate it..*burp!* But I got you this Barbie doll so you could act out her life and pretend you had one yourself.

Can someone please get me some crayons so I can eat them and poop rainbows please?


----------



## Not Meowth (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, they didn't have any non toxic ones. I got you some colouring pencils instead.

Can someone get me a grocery store from the grocery store?


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 11, 2009)

Ah, they've run out of grocery stores, so I got you a shopping mall instead. Hope that'll do :)

Hey, be a dear and get your papa some bread, cheese and diseases from the grocery store, hmm?


----------



## Eeveelution (May 12, 2009)

Drat, they sold the last baby/grocery store. I got bread-diapers for cheese instead.

Can someone get me something that cures "Yoom-Ta Syndrome" for Wigglytuff?


----------



## Not Meowth (May 14, 2009)

Sorry, they say Yoom-Ta Syndrome's incurable, but I got this pill to stop him balancing apples on his head.

Someone get me an ocelot, three meerkats and a ring tailed lemur from the grocery store.


----------



## Zoltea (May 14, 2009)

Sorry, but a hunter got to them first. Instead, here is a used tissue.

I would like so,e warheads from the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 14, 2009)

Sorry, they exploded before I got to the checkout, but here's my severed arm that was blown off in the explosion.

Can I have a badger sandwich from the grocery store?


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 14, 2009)

I tried, but they were out of badger sandwiches, so I got you an elephant float.

Will someone get me some contract papers for Team DoYouKnowTheMuffinMan?


----------



## Zoltea (May 14, 2009)

I got them, but they burned up on the way, here's a box of tissue paper instead.

I would like some yellow pokeblocks from the grocery store.


----------



## Dave Strider (May 14, 2009)

Sorry, they ran out so I got you some Grey ones instead.

Can somebody get me a Sausage roll from the grocery shop?


----------



## Spatz (May 14, 2009)

Sorry they were all out. But I got you an apple roll.

Could somebody get me a ham sammich? (Hey Wilson! Where'd he go?)


----------



## Not Meowth (May 14, 2009)

Sorry, they were so caught up in this swine flu shit they burned all the ham sandwiches. I got you a wombat baguette instead.

Can I have a turnip from the grocery store please?


----------



## Zoltea (May 14, 2009)

They are out of turnips, here's a head of lettuce instead.

I would like 3 dozen eggs from the grocery store.


----------



## Spatz (May 15, 2009)

Sorry, they were doing a four for one deal, so I got you four dozen eggs. Thanks for the extra monies!

Someone please get me patience?


----------



## magnemite (May 15, 2009)

Patiense is running low in all stores, people, and things, so, I got you some well deserved rest instead...

Could someone get me some Milk?


----------



## Not Meowth (May 15, 2009)

It'd been left out for a while... in fact it's cheese now, here.

Can someone get me the entire badger population of the People's Republic of China from the grocery store?


----------



## Zoltea (May 15, 2009)

China blew up before I got there, here's a rabbit instead.

Can I get a cart from the grocery store?


----------



## Not Meowth (May 15, 2009)

Apparently the carts belong to the store and you can't take them. Here's a brown paper bag.

Can someone get me the Kremlin from the grocery store?


----------



## Eeveelution (May 16, 2009)

Sorry, the only worker there spoke, um, I'm not sure... I think it's whatever they speak in Star Trek? Anyways, I got you a Gremlin instead, but it's kinda mean...

Can someone get me a new book on ways to interrogate people?


----------



## Zoltea (May 16, 2009)

Sorry, they ran out, here's a book on talking to a politician instead.

I'd like a shiny object from the grocery store.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 18, 2009)

Unfortunately, someone stole them all to create the "Shiny Side," so I got you a dull Dusk Stone. Turn into a Mafia Bird, dammit! Or at least a ghostly witch.

Can someone get me a spring from the grocery store? Either one like the ones in Sonic the Hedgehog or those leaf-like springs that the Hippowdon Temple apparently has, according to a video of that part of that Pokemon Ranger game.


----------



## Zoltea (May 18, 2009)

Sorry, but they ran out of metal springs, here's the season instead.

I'd like Brock's cooking from the grocery store.


----------



## Ambipom (May 18, 2009)

Sorry, Brock doesn't exist.

Can someone get me a bag of stuff, a box of something, or a can of things?


----------



## Zoltea (May 18, 2009)

Sorry, but they ran out of any containers except bags, so here's a bag of junk.

I'd like soda from the grocery store.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 18, 2009)

They ran out of sodas, so here's a bottle of beer-*Arrested*

Someone get me a Magmortar bazooka from the grocery store, um, please?


----------



## Not Meowth (May 18, 2009)

Sorry, they haven't developed a bazooka big enough to fire Magmortars yet, here's a Seedot peashooter.

Can someone get me a MissingNo. from the grocery store please?


----------



## Sapphiron (May 18, 2009)

Sorry, they were recalled due to glitching up buyers, so here's a Deoxys instead. Meteorites not included.

Can someone get me the Beyond section of Bed Bath and Beyond from the grocery store?


----------



## Zoltea (May 18, 2009)

Here you go, however, it's burnt out.

I want a shiny object from the grocery store.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 18, 2009)

They refused to give you one for demanding twice, so here's some gold and silver spray paint bottles.

Can someone get me a Snorlax from the grocery store? I heard one has invaded the Produce section.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 19, 2009)

Sorry, couldn't fit it out the door. Here's a Munchlax.

Can someone get me a bag of cheese and ocelot flavour crisps from the grocery store?


----------



## Sapphiron (May 19, 2009)

I could if I would, but my Munchlax ate them all, along with everything else in those sections. He was so happy! To make it up to you, I got you a bag of valuable gold coins. Take them. They no longer bring me joy.

Can someone get me enhanced Rare Candies that level up my Pokemon by 5 levels each?


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

A munchlax unfortunately ate them all, here's a rarecandybar instead.

I want an HD Flatscreen from the grocery store.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 19, 2009)

Got it-

What? Munchlax is evolving! *15 seconds later* Congratulations! Your Munchlax has evolved into a Snorlax!

Snorlax punches the HD flat screen TV in a grumpy rage!

Zoltea received the Big But Bulky HD TV instead!

Someone get me some Sleep Powder. My Snorlax is acting like it has a Toxic Spike in its butt.


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

Here's some, but it only lasts a second.

I would like pokerus medication from the grocery store.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, they only had this stuff called "Pokerus Am... Pulifier. Sounds close enough.

*Crash*

Someone be a dear and get a jack to lift this Snorlax off of me. I would appreciate it so.


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

The only jacks they had were for the game of jacks, so, just use these for now.

I would like lots of poke-plushies from the store.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 19, 2009)

They didn't have that many, so here's a single plushie.

My Snorlax got mad at me for poking it with jacks and punched me. Can someone get me a medic at the grocery store?


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

Sorry, but no professional medics were around, so, I got you an amateur medic.

I would like a pokeflute from the grocery store.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 19, 2009)

They had no Pokeflutes, so here's a needle that can give anything a sharp wake-up call.

I want to fire my medic for coming when I wasn't really hurt and making things worse. Can I get a court to sue him in?


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

They didn't have a court, only an unseasoned lawyer.

I would like an electricity amplifier from the grocery store.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 19, 2009)

They didn't have those, so here's a Magmarizer.

I think that the unseasoned lawyer is looking at me funny. I need an adult!


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

Here's an adult, but the adult has down syndrome.

I would like hard tests from the grocery store.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 19, 2009)

They didn't have any, so here's an insanely hard essay. You have 1 hour to write it.

Oh, and if my Snorlax eats it, you have to start over. Unfortunately for you, he's getting kinda hungry, so I'd hop to it if I were you.

Someone get me a Pokemon under 6'7".


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

They just sold out, here's a groudon instead.

I'd like rice balls from the grocery store.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 19, 2009)

No rice balls there, only donuts that look like rice balls.

(I think 4Kids found their way into the grocery store.)

Reversing wins again! Yay Groudon! Get me some confetti to celebrate!


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

They were out of confetti, here's pieces of trash instead.

I'd like a horrible headache from the grocery store.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 19, 2009)

They were out, so you got AIDS! (Yes you've got AIDS!)

I want a huge wall to climb over while riding my Groudon.


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

The walls are all short, so, here's a speck of dust instead.

I would like a heavy pokemon from the grocery store.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 19, 2009)

They all fell to the center of the earth, so here's a medium-sized Electrode.

I want a Digital Monster.


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

None of the monsters available were digital, so here's the one from under your bed instead.

I would like a fruit salad from the grocery store.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 19, 2009)

Fruit salad has been dubbed "Yummy yummy!" Thus, it is all gone. Because of that's here's a MANLY MAN salad. Shut the F up and eat.

Someone should get my Snorlax a fishing rod.


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

They were out of the snorlax variety, here's an old rod instead.

I'd like a pizza from the grocery store.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 19, 2009)

No pizza. Here's some fish, though.

*Snorlax gets a bite and uses the Old Rod to toss Zoltea a Magikarp*

I want a crack pairing generator, and I want it now! NOW!


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

They are out of those, here's some crack instead.

I'd like pasta from the grocery store.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 19, 2009)

My Groudon was too high to get pasta for you, so it got you Chinese food instead.

I want a Hydro Cannon from the grocery store.


----------



## Spatz (May 19, 2009)

Sorry, you live in australia, and there's a water shortage, here's a sandstorm instead...

I want more free time from teh grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 19, 2009)

Sorry, they didn't have any FREE time; it was quite expensive and I didn't have enough. I got you some free space instead.

Can somebody get me the philosopher John Stuart Mill from the grocery store?


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

Sorry, but he was assassinated, here's a fortune cookie instead.

I would like a cookie from the grocery store.


----------



## magnemite (May 20, 2009)

Sorry, my scoutmaster came by and ate them all before I could get there (fat people can run fast twards cookies, [and hotdogs])

Can someone get me some - OOH a dragonfly - no wait... lalalalalalalalalala...


----------



## Zoltea (May 20, 2009)

Sorry, but the insect sprayers just came though, here's a toy dragonfly instead.

I would like some Old Gateau from the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 21, 2009)

Sorry, it was burned for being such a hideous pun on Old Chateau. Here's a Poffin.

I want the Bolshevik revolutionary and father of Russian Communism, Vladimir Illych "Lenin" Ulyanov, from the grocery store.


----------



## Zoltea (May 21, 2009)

Sorry, but he died a while back, here's a random dictator instead.

I would like a bubble from the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 21, 2009)

Zoltea said:


> Sorry, but he died a while back, here's a random dictator instead.
> 
> I would like a bubble from the grocery store.


Sorry, when they put it in a bag it popped. Here's the bag.

I want the preserved corpse of the Bolshevik revolutionary and father of Russian Communism, Vladimir Illych "Lenin" Ulyanov, as displayed in the Mausoleum in the Red Square, Moscow, from the grocery store.


----------



## Zoltea (May 21, 2009)

Sorry, but some robbers got to it first. Here's his coffin instead.

I would like a bag of candy from the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 21, 2009)

Sorry, I ate it on the way back, here's some wrappers.

I want Wensleydale cheese carved into the shape of an elk.


----------



## Zoltea (May 21, 2009)

Here you go, unfortunately, it's missing the antlers.

I would like some sellotape from the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 21, 2009)

Sorry, the sellotape got eaten by a big sellotape eating thing. Here's the remains of some masking tape that suffered a similar fate.

I want Canada from the grocery store, if anyone's going?


----------



## Zoltea (May 21, 2009)

Sorry, but Korea blew up Canada, here's Mexico instead.

I would like a Dialga from the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 21, 2009)

Sorry, he caused a massive time-space rip in the storeroom and disappeared into the seventeenth century. Here's William Shakespeare.

I'd like a pirate memory game, suitable for ages 4 to 8.


----------



## Zoltea (May 21, 2009)

Sorry, but they only had that available for ages 18-22, here you go.

I want a pocket-watch from the grocery store.


----------



## Flareth (May 24, 2009)

Sorry, but all the pocket watches are being melted to make a statue of me, but here's a dog biscuit.

Can someone get me the best coffee ever at the grocery store?


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 24, 2009)

Sorry, all of the coffe has been confiscated because of an alien attack, so here's a fried chicken instead.

Can someine get me a balloon at the grocery store?


----------



## Zoltea (May 24, 2009)

Sorry, but the only balloons they have have holes in them, here you go.

I would like a blender from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 25, 2009)

All of the blenders have been smashed, so here's a toaster instead.

Can someone get me a pair of socks from teh grocery store?


----------



## Not Meowth (May 25, 2009)

Sorry, some crazy guy ate them all. I think they called him... Mike something? *ahem* Anyway, I got you a hat instead.

Can somebody get me Charizard Morph's shoe from the grocery store?


----------



## Flareth (May 25, 2009)

I wish i could, but it's been taken for lab testing. I bought you a bottle of water. Not just any water...VOLCANIC WATER. xD

Can someone get me rope at the grocery store?


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 25, 2009)

A crazy guy with knives for hands came and sliced  them all up, so i got you a box of spegetti instead.

Can  someone get me a pair of headphones from the grocery store?


----------



## Zoltea (May 25, 2009)

All of the headphones are broken, here's a 1-eared headphone instead.

I would like a slowpoke tail from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 25, 2009)

Some guy wearing black, ran in, sang a demented song that will forever be stuck in my brain, stole them all, and jumped over three counters on his way out the door. So here's that guys hat instead.

Could someone get me a potted plant from the grocery store?


----------



## Zoltea (May 25, 2009)

They ran out, here's a Bonsly instead.

I would like a free DSi from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 26, 2009)

I decided to  the grocery store was burned down, so i got you a stolen car instead.

Could someone get me bail money from the grocery store?


----------



## Zoltea (May 26, 2009)

Sorry, but it wasn't specified in the package, here's a penny instead.

I would like a van from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 26, 2009)

I already got you one of those, here's a bucket of ice cream instead.

Could someine get me a box of fried chicken from the grocery store?


----------



## Zoltea (May 26, 2009)

They were out, here's some boiled chicken instead.

I would like a cloud from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 26, 2009)

So would i. But i got you this thunderbolt instead, cause they were out of clouds.

I would like a box of candles from the grocery store.


----------



## Zoltea (May 26, 2009)

They were out of candy boxes, here's a box of worms instead.

I would like a spotlight from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 26, 2009)

They were all being hogged by movie stars, so i got you a flashlight instead.

COuld someone get me a movie from the grocery store?


----------



## Zoltea (May 26, 2009)

They didn't have any, here's a blank film strip instead.

I would like du jus d'orange from the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 26, 2009)

WHAT? I'm not going all the way to France, here's some OJ.

I'd like a pelican from the grocery store.


----------



## Zoltea (May 26, 2009)

They don't sell those, here's a pelican game controller instead.

I would like la agua de espana.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 26, 2009)

The water....... that's all i could understand, so here's a glass of vodca on the rocks.

Could someone get me a bottle of champagne from the grocery store?


----------



## Zoltea (May 26, 2009)

They were out of champagne, here's some everclear instead.

I would like some french fries from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 27, 2009)

They closed the fry stand, so i got you some popcorn instead.

Could someone get me a pack of gum from the grocery store?


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

They had very few flavors. Here's some concrete flavored gum.

I would like a tissue from the grocery store.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

Sorry they dont sell tissue.
I bought you some fertilizer instead.

Can I buy a booster box of Ex: FireRed and LeafGreen?


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Sorry, but those are no longer stocked. Here's some playing cards instead.

I would like a bunch of superballs from the grocery store.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

Sorry but they were out of superballs. Heres some master balls for me to catch you in.
Can I have  some bird food?


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

They had none, here's some dog food instead.

I would like Nomel berries from the grocery store.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

They were out, but hear is some wacan berries instead.

I would like a regice.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Sorry, they couldn't catch one, here's an ice tray instead.

I would like some grape juice from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 27, 2009)

Sorry, they don't like grape juice, here's some apple juice instead.

I would like a box of crayons from the grocery store.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Sorry, but there weren't many, here's a box but it's missing the primary colors and black.

I would like a model plane from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 27, 2009)

They didn't have one, here's a paper airplane instead.

I would like cookies from the grocery store.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

They were out, here's some stale bread instead.

I would like baking soda and vinegar from the grocery store.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

Sorry there were out, here's some hydrochloric acid and sodium hydroxide instead.

Can I have some ice cubes?


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

They were out, here's some lit candles instead.

I would like a tennis ball from the grocery store.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

There were out but heres some tennis shoes instead.

Can i have some ice cream?


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

All the ice cream melted. Here's some milk instead.

I would like a Yahtzee from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 27, 2009)

They didn' thave any, here's a baseball.

i want fish from the store.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

They just ran out, here's an old boot instead.

I would like some origami from the grocery store.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

Sorry they were out. Heres some used tissues instead.

I would like some charti berries.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

They were out, here's an Iapapa berry instead.

I would like some herbal tea from the grocery store.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

They were out, heres some berry juice instead.

I would like some Ice Beam TMs.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

They were out, here's Flamethrower instead.

I would like a bag of apples from the grocery store.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

They were out, heres a bag of wacan berries instead.

Can i have a salac berry?


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

They were out, here's a Watmel berry instead.

I would like a Focus Sash from the grocery store.


----------



## Articuno (May 28, 2009)

Sorry They were out. Heres a choice band instead.

I would like a choice specs from the store.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

They were out, here's a Muscle Band instead.

I would like some scratch cards from the grocery store.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

The store? What store? There hasn't been a store here in 20 years. Here's a hobo.


Could you get me a dog at the grocery store?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

I would have, but it had rabies and tried attack little 'ole me.

I would like some cake mix from the grocery store.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

They were out, here's some sand instead.

I would like flour from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 3, 2009)

They were using it all to make fried chicken. here's some powdered sugar instead.

I would like some socks from the grocery store.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

They were bloody. Here's a movie.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

They were sold out, so I bought you some underwear.

I would like a dictionary from the grocery store.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

There were none, here's a thesaurus instead.

I would like some poffin from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 3, 2009)

THey were all burnt, here's a pokeblock.

I would like some nomel berries from the grocery store.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry, I ate them all, here's an Aspear berry instead.

I would like an apple from the grocery store.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

I went to the store in Tahiti, where they didn't have them. I got you an orange instead.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

I would like a slushie from the grocery store.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry, I drank it all.

I would like a juice box from the grocery store.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

They were out, here's raw milk instead.

I would like a coin case from the grocery store.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

They didn't have coin cases, BUT they did have a fashion case which I bought for you.

I would like a vowel from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 4, 2009)

SOME GUY WHO COULDN'T STOP SHOUTING STOLE THEM ALL!!
So i got you a bag of marbles instead.

I would like some steak from the grocery store.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

A Houndoom ate them all, here's a biscuit instead.

I would like some pie from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 4, 2009)

they were all thrown at clowns.

I would like some peanut butter from the grocery store.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

They ran out of peanuts, here's some potato butter instead.

I would like a pair of Wise Glasses from the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry, I went at the wrong time and that guy was giving out Blackglasses. Have those.

I'd like a raccoon from the grocery store.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

They don't keep any live ones. Here's a foxhog potion instead.

I'd like a slice of butter form the grocery store.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

It melted. Heres some plastic butter.

I would like fire from the grocery store.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

It was all extinguished, here's a cloth flame instead.

I would like 4 dozen oranges from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 4, 2009)

i couldn't get enough, here's four doxen instead.

I would like a box of assorted chocolates from the grocery store.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 4, 2009)

I had the chocolates in my hand, but as I walked outside, they were struck by lightining. I came away with the store's shopping cart for you instead.

I'd like my own planet.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 4, 2009)

I can't find one, you'll have to share.

I'd like a copy of pokemon Platinum.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

They all caught on fire, so here's Diamond.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

They were sold out, here's Soul Silver in German instead.

I'd like a grapefruit from the grocery store.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

They were decomposed, so here's a watermelon.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

I would like a moonladik drink from the grocery store.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

We ran out of moondalik drink, so here's some 'fresh' Earth water (ew...)

I would like some herbs from the grocery store.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

They were out, here's some celery instead.

I would like another sprite request from the grocery store.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry, there are no more requests, but I did get you some art on canvas

I would like a caligraphy marker from the grocery store


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

They ran out, here's a crayola washable marker instead.

I would like Adobe Photoshop from the grocery store.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

The electronics section chased me out. Here's an adobe photo shop instead.

I would like some applejuice from the store.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

I couldn't find any, so I got you some steak instead.

Get me a Nintendo DS from the store.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

They had a fatal error. Here's some nutella~

Get me nutella from the store~


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

I ate it all myself, here's some peanut butter instead.

Get me your favorite food from the store.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

It was gone . . . ;;burp~!;; Here's a rock.;;shoves it down Slartibartfast's throat;;

Get me some dragonfruits, eh?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

They do not get delivered to my store. Here's some dynamite instead. *shoves it down ChaosTres's throat*

Get me a book. NOW!!!


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

They didn't have any good ones. Here's Twilight instead.

GET ME A WAR!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

"Hey Twilight fans, your favorite book is awful!" Done.

Go and get me a new avatar.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

There!

GET ME A WAR AGAINST EARTH!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Excellent...

Get me a cow.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

El Chubacabra ate them all, here's a goat instead.

I would like some soup from the grocery store.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

All they had was Moomilk.

GET ME SANITY AND A NEW CAPSLOCK KEY! PLEASE.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

No can do. Here's an empty can instead.

I would like an awful pun from the grocery store.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

They were out, here's a bad joke instead.

I would like some grapes form the grocery store.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

I got mixed up and got you grapefruit.

Get me a Jolteon from the grocery store.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry, I'm the only one, I can't let you have me.

I would like a baseball from the grocery store.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry, I don't like baseball. You can have a soccer ball instead.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

I would like a pineapple from the grocery store.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry, shit happened, here's some.

GET ME APPLEZ.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

No APPLEZ. Just POTAHTOZ.

Get me a baseball cap.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

JUST HOCKEY MASKZ

I wantz a fwend from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 6, 2009)

HI! They didn't have any for sale, so i came!

I would like a clock from the grocery store.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

Uh . . . they broke. Here's a fwend.

I would like some tea from the grocery store.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 6, 2009)

I would get it for you, but Edgeworth came and hogged all the tea. But I did get you some of Godot's coffee.

Can someone get me Rob Paulsen at the grocery store?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 6, 2009)

He was out, so i kidnapped some random stranger off the street. Here you go!! *Hands bound and gagged person*

I would like pillows at the grocery store!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 6, 2009)

He was out, so i kidnapped some random stranger off the street. Here you go!! *Hands bound and gagged person*

I would like pillows at the grocery store!


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

^Double post

No pillows here, just lots and lots of matresses that nobody will buy.

I want a sketchbook from the grocery store.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

They just had sticky notes. >.>

GET ME APPLE PIE.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

No apple pie, just apple cake.

Get me a charger from the grocery store.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

Only de-chargers, sorry.

I WANTZ my bike from the grocery store.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry, the store I went to only accepts requests from people who use correct grammar and spelling. A brick fell off the wall though, you can have that.

I'd like a Japanese edition of Monopoly.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry, no Japanese Monopoly. Here's the German version instead.

Get me a Wii from the grocery store


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 7, 2009)

Uh, short circuit. Here's a Pii.

Would you please get me a fecking pepper from the store?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry, they only had regular ones.

Get me an Eevee from the store.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry, They were sold out of Eevees.
Here's some Lunchmeat.
I WANT A KITTEH!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's a lemon instead.

Get me teh internetz from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 11, 2009)

They refused to sell me their wireless connection, here's a movie instead.

Get me a present from the grocery store.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry, no presents, just this little square. *holds up Platinum*

GET MEH CITOLIM BECAUSE HE NEEDS 2 TRADE WIF ME *NOW*!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 11, 2009)

O_O *tackle hug* Thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou!!!!!!

I think he's hanging out in the invitations thread. 

I would like soup from the store.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

I would, but the manager has cibophobia and he brutally murdered me when I asked for some.

Could someone go get me Dragonfree? She should be in the food aisle.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 12, 2009)

........... Why?

I want a bottle of water from the store.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

I want someone to get Dragonfree from the food aisle, but no one will do that eiter!

I INVITE SOMEONE TO GO GET DRAGONFREE FORM THE FOOD AISLE!!!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 12, 2009)

.........................................
You're honestly creeping me out a little. No.

Please leave the grocery store.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

*Leaves* Hello random stranger. Please go get Dragonfree from the food isle. I'll be your best friend!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 12, 2009)

....................... Why don't you go find her yourself?

Please get me some pepper spray from the grocery store.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh, here you go.

Dragonfree thinks I'm an obbssesive stalker. But, if we just happen to bump into each other.... Can someone go get Dragonfree from the food aisle, please?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

I can't 'cause the Dragonfree is a LIE!

Go get me a rubber band from the grocery store.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

I can't because Dragonfree hold's the world's supply of rubber bands in her pocket. PLEASE GO GET HER FOR ME!!!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 12, 2009)

Dude, you're a freak, stop it or i'll go and get a Mod. If you want to talk to Butterfree i'm sure that you can find her somewhere else, but stop telling people to go get her for you, it's creepy.

Would someone please get me a cart from the grocery store?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry, I got bored of walking on my way to the grocery store, here's a cart I found in a ditch on the way.

Someone get me a lobster from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 12, 2009)

some strange guy was standing over the live lobster bin with a gun, muttering. I though it best to leave him alone, here's a crab.

I would like fishsticks from the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry, but the fishsticks were all made of fugu, specifically the deadly parts. Here's a live cobra sandwich.

I'd like a satsuma from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry, i don't know wha tthat is. here's a bag of chips.

I would like nachos from the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 12, 2009)

(It's a sort of orange =3)

Sorry, they didn't have nachos, but here's the bag of chips you just gave me, assuming you were referring to chips as in the American kind and not "fries".

I'd like a tiger shark from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 12, 2009)

They wouldn't let me have one, so i went and stole a tiger from the zoo, here you go.

I would like a kitten from grocery store.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

(Sorry, Charizard. You're right, some jokes get old after a while.)
There were a bunch of kittens, and when I picked on up, it attacked my face.

I would like a GoPhone from the Grocery Store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 12, 2009)

I HATE CELL PHONES!! *smashes* Sorry, i've been arested.

Could someone get me bail money from the grocery store?


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

Happily! *Go into cash register* Gah! Now I'm arrested too!

Could somebody get me and Charizard some bail money from the grocery store?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll try... *Suddenly ends up in jail* What the hell? Sorry guys, couldn't get you bail money but I somehow managed to get us some donuts.

Get me a nail filer from the grocery store (we're busting outta here!)


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

...There. I got one from the guard, who is sleeping. *Throws to Skroy*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry, nail files were too expensive, so I stole one. Then they took it off me and threw me in jail with you guys.

Can someone get me an original idea for a problem with the previously requested product from the grocery store?


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

...There. I got one from the guard, who is sleeping.

Could someone give this to Skroy, who is in jail, by using the telaporter in the grocery store?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

Already got it! *Inspects filer* wait, it's broken...

Somebody get me a spoon at the grocery store!


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

(Does anybody know how you delete posts?)


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 12, 2009)

(Not really, don't bother with silly games.)

*Melts locks* We all have or are pokemon. *Shoves open door* Out we go!~

Could someone get me gloves from the grocery store, i have a bank to rob.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

No gloves, just these suspicious looking masks.

Could somebody get me a Buizel from the grocery store?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry, they'd all evolved. Here's a Floatzel.

Can someone get me... SOME GROCERIES from the grocery store?


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

Sorry but for some reason the store sells apples, and oranges and other items but nothing named GROCERIES.

can someone buy me some apples?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 13, 2009)

No, they were marked GROCERIES.

I would like nutmeg from the grocery store.


----------



## turbler (Jun 15, 2009)

oh... all they had was cinnamon sorry *hands cinnamon*
can someone get me a hoot-hoot ?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 15, 2009)

no, they're all busy doing experiments to try and grab both legs. Here's a Pidgeotto.

I would like a Quilava from the grocery store.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry, no Quilavas, just some Typhlosions.

Get me a Buizel from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 15, 2009)

There is this one with wierd hair, here you go!

I would like Mewtwo from the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry, he went nuts and blew up the store, killing everyone inside. Here's some rubble.

Can someone get me an escalator from the grocery store?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 15, 2009)

(;_;)
No, some kids wer ebusy falling down them.

Can i have a roast chicken from the grocery store?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 16, 2009)

Unfortunately no. All the chickens ran away before they could be roasted, so have this free marshmallow instead. :3

Get me DDR from the grocery store


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 16, 2009)

they were all stolen by screaming children. Here's a DSi

I would like balloons from the grocery store.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 16, 2009)

No balloons, just a keg full of Budweiser.

I would like some togas from the grocery store.


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry no togas, just flaming manskirts with bunnies on them.

Can someone get me some Atomic Super Weapons at the Grocery Store?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 17, 2009)

They tackled me to the ground and questioned me for three hours when i tried.

I would like a pokeball belt from the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, they didn't stock them. Here's some double sided tape so you can adhere your Pokéballs directly to your waist.

I'd like a can of paint from the grocery store.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 17, 2009)

I was lazy. Here's a Subway sandwich instead.

Get me a Fire/Dragon-type Pokémon from the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, they don't exist yet. Here's a Magikarp.

Get me a prawn from the grocery store.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 17, 2009)

I misread it and got you a pawn instead.

Get me something from the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, they had nothing. Here's a perfect vacuum.

Someone get me a hat from the grocery store.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm sorry, all the hats were destroyed for no apparent reason. Here, have a bag of money.

Can someone get me all the Animaniacs characters from the grocery store?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, they'd sold all but all but one of them. So here's a bottle opener shaped like a ferret.

I'd like a squirrel from the grocery store.


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, only chipmunks.

Someone get me some chocolate from the grocery store.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, they were out. A pack of teenaged girls stormed in and bought the lot. I got you some nougat, though. 

Can someone pick me up a babie's first word from the grocery store?


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, only second words.

Can someone pick me up a hobo from the parking lot outside of the grocery store?


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, the lucky bum went off with some sap for a cheeseburger with fries. I got you a street urchin though. 

Could somebody pick me up some guns from the grocery store? I'm saving up for a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, only bullets.

Can someone pick me up some mudkipz from teh grocery store?


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, one of them was bred to learn Rock smash. It smashed the tank and the entire supply escaped into the sewers. Here. Have a Wooper. 

Could you pick me up a grocery store at the grocery store?


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, that don't carry that brand.

Can you pick me up nothing from the grocery store?


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, they don't let you leave unless you buy something. 

Can you pick me up a right foot to go with these two left ones?


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, only more left feet. 

Can someone pick me up a dead body from the grocery store?


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, some sort of zombie epidemic-They won't stay in the shopping cart. 

Can someone pick me up a puppy at the grocery store?


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 17, 2009)

Get it yourself. =/

Would someone please pick me up a blowtorch from the grocery store?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 18, 2009)

They only had lit sticks of dynamite. This will go off in a few seconds; here.

Somebody get me an Absol from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 18, 2009)

I wish i could but i stole them all and have decided to keep every single one of them. Here's a mightyena.

Can i have some pokefood from the grocery store?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 18, 2009)

Sorry, no Pokéfood, just these tasteless food pellets.

Could somebody get me my math exam marks at the grocery store?


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry, only that guy that sits in front of you's test marks.

Can someone get me some Shroomish from the grocery store?


----------



## Renteura (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry, they only have these prepackaged mushrooms. :D

Can someone get me a butterfly from the grocery store? <3


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry only moths.

Can someone get me a GODDAMNED BATMAN from the grocery store?


----------



## Renteura (Jun 19, 2009)

They only had regular batman.

Can someone get me a Sharpie Marker?


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry, only Crayola.

Can someone get me charges for mah lazah, at the grocery store?


----------



## Scyther (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry, but I have no idea what the heck that is.

Could someone go get some cheesecake from the grocery store?


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

No, no one can.

Can someone get me something...In a grocery store?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry, this came from the centre of the universe.

Can you fetch me a grocery store clerk from the grocery store?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 19, 2009)

No, i tied them all up and hid them in the vegatabel freezer. Here's a warrent for my arrest instead.

Can i have a bottle of apple juice from the grocery store?


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

No, here's a police force wanting to arrest you.

Can I have a baby from the grocery store?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry, they say selling human beings is illegal or something. Here's a traffic warden.

I want a lime.


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's a lemon.

I want a Sprite.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 19, 2009)

You know, i purposly avoided being arrested so that i wouldn't have to ask for bail again. Here's a chocolate milk.

I either want bail money or a years supply of crossword puzzels.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry, I spent all the bail money on Sudoku. Enjoy the pointlessness.

I want a smashed badger from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 19, 2009)

(you know, i love sudoku)
All they had was canned opossum, here, catch.

I would like a new pen from the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 19, 2009)

Charizard Morph said:


> (you know, i love sudoku)


=( You would do, wouldn't you. xD

Anyway, all the ink leaked out of the pens, so here's a squid.

I'd like a grocery store from the grocery store.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry, but they all died.

Can someone go get me Notoriously Unknown from the food aisle?


----------



## Skroy (Jun 20, 2009)

She's not in the food aisle, but I'm here. ^.^

Somebody find me a dragon at the grocery store.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry, but Harry Potter defeated all the dragons.

Could someone go get a feather from the grocery store?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 20, 2009)

I accidentally set them all on fire, here's a roasted chicken instead.

I would like humanity from the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 20, 2009)

They didn't have humanity, so I got this huge manatee.

I'd like a pineapple from the grocery store, please.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 20, 2009)

they were out, have a cocon berry.

I would like ramen form the grocery store.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry, but all they have is instant ramen.

Could someone go get me so instant ramen from the grocery store?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 20, 2009)

I ate it all. have some instant rice!

I would like a boyfriend from the grocery store. lol.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, you can have my cousin, Ner D. E.

Can someone go get me a Pokerused Shuckle from the grocery store?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 20, 2009)

sorry, none of my pokemon have rus, or i'd help.

I would like a shiney charizard from the grocery store.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry, but there is no such thing as Pokemon. Somebody needs a reality check XXD

Could someone get me some headache medicine from the grocery store?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 20, 2009)

No. Because reality checks are for loosers.

I would like a kitten from the grocery store.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 21, 2009)

I tried, but then I broke out in tears because I passed the food aisle and Dragonfree wasn't there.

Could someone get me an illegally underpaid janitor from the grocery store?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry, he worked there and wasn't allowed on his break for another hour. Have this sweat shop employee.

Can I have a starfruit from the grocery store?


----------



## Scyther (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry. You have no chance with her.

Could someone get a knife from the grocery store?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 21, 2009)

you have blades for arms. I refuse.

I would like YOU from the grocery store.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 21, 2009)

Erm, well, I'm here.

I would like Notouriously Unknown from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 21, 2009)

Unfortunately she is not here currently, i can take a message.

I would like some chicken salad from the store


----------



## Scyther (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry, chikens don't exist in the Pokemon world.

I would like some hydrogen Peroxcide from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 21, 2009)

Your logic makes me scream, and i had to use it all to clean out a painful injury. Have some antibacterial soap.

I would like my sanity back from the grocery store.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry, but that is impossible. Don't feel bad, your existance in this world is most likely laughably insignifagant.

Could someone get me some pills that make my brain do the CANCAN?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 21, 2009)

Nope, all they had was square dancing ones, here!

I would like asprin from the store.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry, I ate every pill in the store. But here's a talking gumball machine. I'll just pass it over to- whoa, my hands are HUUUUUGE... O-O *stares at them in wonder*

I'd like fifty thousand tins of tuna.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 22, 2009)

they only had three, i made up for them with every other canned good in the store

I would like macaroni form the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry, they only had pennae, tagliatelle or farfalle. So I got fusilli.

I'd like some other pasta from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 22, 2009)

They only had rice and potatoes. Have some cheezy potatoey goodness!!!

I would like a hug from the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry, they didn't have any hugs there. You can have this one I happened to have :3

I'd like a shoe.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

they only had pairs. 
Have some socks instead.

I would like a scythe from teh grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry, the only one they had was owned by a customer... "Grim Reaper" I think his name was. Then he tapped me and I died, and it all got a bit complicated. Here's a pebble.

I'd like a hamburger made from Lego.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

SOrry, there aren't any here. Have a lego giraffe.

I would like a book, form the store.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry, all the books had been torn up for the store's Origami Festival. Here's a paper swan.

I want Charizard Morph's kidney from the grocery store.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately she's no here to distribute her kidney. Have her avatar instead.

Somebody get me a new avatar from the grocery store


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 23, 2009)

I would, but i'm only good with sprites. Have a black and gold Absol instead.

I would like a cup of ramen from the grocery store.


----------



## Eeveelution (Jun 23, 2009)

I tried to find it, but the Cup-O-Ramen factory that supplied it closed. I got you a bathtub of oatmeal instead.

Someone get me a new planet from the grocery store or else.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry, they had no new planets, so I got you else.

Someone get me a pancake from the grocery store.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 24, 2009)

I tried but they were out of stock, because of some traveling pancake parade thing. But I did get you John Kricfalusi.

Would someone please get me the Macerena at the grocery store?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry, they said a dance is a metaphysical concept and not something you can physically own. I got you a conscience and three dignities though.

Can I have a monster truck from the grocery store?


----------



## Flareth (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm sorry, but those are only sold on Pluto. I got you Optimus Prime though.

Can someone get me Ren at the grocery store?


----------



## Eeveelution (Jun 24, 2009)

Surprisingly Rin was there, but wasn't for sale or rent. So I got you the old guy in the next aisle.

Can someone get me Missingno at the grocery store?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry, the isle was all glitched up, i got you a mew instead.

I would like a pack of gum from the grocery store.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry, alll the gum exploded. I got you a pie however.

Can someone get me a cravat at the grocery store?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry, Edgeworth bought all of them, but I bought him for ya.

I want Godot from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 25, 2009)

I tried to purchase him, but then the cashier saw a wanted poster of me. Here's a pair of handcuffs instead. 

I would like a bottle of hair dye and a couple pillowcases from the grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry, they only had a bottle of pillows.

I'd like a cloud from the grocery store.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 30, 2009)

They rained on my parade, so i couldn't buy any. Here's a box of cotton balls instead.

I would like an ax from the grocery store.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 1, 2009)

I tried, but the store doesn't sell axes, so I got you a kitchen knife.

Can someone get me an apple from the store?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 1, 2009)

All they had was oranges, so here you go.

I would like DTL2 from the store.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, I don't have it yet, so I got you the first one instead.

Please get me a scarf from the store.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry, due to an administrative error the store ordered 500 boxes of boa constrictors instead of scarves. Mind it doesn't strangle you, 'K?

I would like Vivi from the grocery store.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jul 1, 2009)

I tried to get him in the cart, but he looked so sad, so I put him back on the shelf. 

Can somebody pick me up a pocketful of sunshine in the Grocery store?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry, it burned through my trousers and then I got arrested for public indecency. Here's my summons.

Can I have an expert solicitor from the grocery store?


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 2, 2009)

It would have been the first thing I did when I got there but the solicitors were soliciting so I got you the commercial channel (it's $10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 a day!)

Can I pretty please have a tails mascot costume?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 2, 2009)

SOrry, they only stock costumes around halloween. Try a party store, in the meantime, have a rubix cube.

I would like a Black Leopard from the grocery store


----------



## Eeveelution (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry, they had never heard of Leopards. I got you a Panther instead.

I'd like you to preorder Pokémon HeartGold and SoulSilver for me.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 2, 2009)

I would have, but the games were heartless and had no soul put into them so I ended up with the originals.

Can I have Saddam Hussein?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 3, 2009)

No, they wouldn't let me take him. Then they called some guys and i had to be questioned and..... Either way, i'm back in jail. Here's my cellmates pet rock.

I would like Yahtzee! from teh grocery store.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry, they were sold out, so here's a nectarine.

I'd like a better response to Charizard Morph's post from the grocery store.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry, all the good excuses were use. But I did get you "A dog ate it" excsue.

Can someone get me Maurice LaMarche at the grocery store?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry, I don't know who that is. But I got you somebody who looks like my mental image of what they might look like.

I'd like a donkey.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry, but here was only one donkey in the store. And it had an owner. Seriously, i doubt you'd want it, so I got you a calcualator.

Can someone get me Yakko Warner at the Grocery Store?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry, all they had was a cheap knock off called "Wakko Yarner". So I got you a hosepipe.

I'd like twenty nine shoes from the grocery store.


----------



## Eeveelution (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry, they only had 28 shoes left. I got you 29 retired members of the Boston Red Sox baseball team instead.

Can I get someone to buy some nifty pieces of candy?


----------



## Scyther (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry, but someone mugged me and stole them.

Could someone go get Dragonfree from the food aisle?


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry, but she was too busy updating her website using the new wi-fi the store had installed.

I could really use 100% bio-degradable Rubik's Cube.


----------



## Dragon (Jul 14, 2009)

It decomposed on the way over, so I got you this.. uh.. I'm not really sure what it is.

Can I has cheezeburger?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 14, 2009)

No, the store objected to your grammar, but they gave me this caption to put under you.

I'd like a banana.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 18, 2009)

I would, but my brother hates them, so I got you a watermelon instead.
I would like to have a copy of the Dazzle DVC100 Platinum!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 18, 2009)

wat? Since i have no idea what that means, i got you a fried chicken.

I would like a puppy from the store.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 18, 2009)

Sorry, but they won't sell puppy's to anyone over the age of 11, so I got you a lion instead.

Would somebody please buy me an aquarium?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 18, 2009)

Sure, but you have to put the fish in.

I would like a bookshelf.


----------



## Dragon (Jul 19, 2009)

There were no bookshelves, so I got you this flat rock you can stack books on and this ugly bookmark.

Could I get a store from the store?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 19, 2009)

No, that would create a black hole. Here's a canary.

I would like a remote from the grocery store.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, there were no remotes in the store. However, I did manage to get you a remote island to compensate.

I would like a fire breathing monkey from the grocery story plox.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 19, 2009)

There were no fire-breathing monkeys, so I got you this monkey stuffed toy and a flame-thrower.

Could someone pick up a time-controlling watch for me please?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, they ran out, so I got you this space controlling watch instead.

Hey, can you duck down and get me some cursed Indian rituals from the grocery store? Thanks hun.


----------



## Fuzzlechan (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, the cursed Indian rituals were recalled because a Flareon got into the packaging department. I got you a Cleffa instead.

Could someone get me a life at the grocery store?


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, but they don't sell lives at the grocery store, so I got this 1UP.
Could I please get an impending white hole of doom?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, they didn't have that colour, I got you this black h- wait, where'd you go? o.o

Can I have the letter J from the grocery store?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, they ran out, so I got you this U and I instead.

Can anyone who's going fetch me a suit of armour?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, they didn't have a suit of armour, but here's some chain mail.

I can has cheezburgr from the grocery store?


----------



## Scyther (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, but the evil aliens in the store banned them Here's an evil alien instead, though.

Can someone go get Notoriously Unknown from the food aisle?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, they said it's illegal to sell people. They reckon it's slavery or something. Here's a shoe.

Can somebody get me a DVD player that will actually play the second disc of one of my Bill Bailey DVDs, please?


----------



## Scyther (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, but Notory says that they're holding her as a slave so I had to heroicly rescue her, and in the process I was forced to destroy the world's stock of DVD players. Here's a dead guard.

Could someone go get me a halfway eaten fish from the grocery store?


----------



## Aerodactyl (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, but they only sold 3/4 eaten fish. So here's a can of um, 'tuna'.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 19, 2009)

You didn't ask for anything so I bought you this red stick with a burny string on it. Oh, and it's slathered in glue! Surprise!!!

I'd like an orange.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 20, 2009)

They threw them all at me :( so i threw them back and stole you some blueberries.

I would like a Punctuation guide.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry, they didn't have one, so I got you a Japanese Dictionary instead.
I need someone to Pre-order Heart Gold and Soul Silver for me (I actually already pre-ordered from Japan).


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry, but they weren't going to sell them, so I got you this Diamond version for the game boy colour instead.

Can someone get me a job?


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry, I don't feel inclined to do this laborious task, so take this $1767 cheque instead.

Can someone get me a table?


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry they were completely out of chairs, so I bought you the chair store.
I would like to get a (vena)moth remover. For my bedroom.


----------



## BillyMays123 (Oct 26, 2009)

I was going to the Bugamon-Be-Gone store,but Hank Hill had a booth selling propane at the fair. Have a Mew.

I need a bag of strawberry flavored Reviver Seeds.


----------



## Turtle (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry, all the Rattatas got loose, stole, and ate them all, so I got you a innocent looking Rattata.

Can someone get me a box of "secret meat"?


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry, but when I asked for it they started winking at me and asking me for codewords :/ Here's some heavily decomposed roadkill I saw on the way back.

I'd like a stick.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry, but when I asked for it they started winking at me and asking me for codewords :/ Here's some heavily decomposed roadkill I saw on the way back.

I'd like a stick.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry, Spongebob stole them for the world's largest singing of the Campfire Song Song, I did get you Spongebob's autograph.

Get me a butterfly-winged cheescake-fairy at the grocery store, please.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry, they only had butterfly-winged cheesecake-fairies at the grocery store. But I got you this grammar Nazi.

I want a can of badgers.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 3, 2009)

Um..they were out. Animal rights, y'see. I got you two talking lab mice, however.

Can someone get me the Goodfeathers (Of Animaniacs fame) at the grocery store? I'll pay you with a slightly chewed pen cap.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2009)

They don't accept pen caps, chewed or otherwise, as legal tender. So I took some free samples of frog polish.

I'd like Godot from the grocery store.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 3, 2009)

They wouldn't let me take him. So, I got you Apollo Justice. 

Could I have a wall please?


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry, they said if I took the wall the store would fall down :< Here's a ceiling.

Could someone get me a mongoose?


----------



## Loco Mocho (Nov 5, 2009)

It ran off... here's a sna... theres the mongose! It has rabies! Take a calculator.

Medical attention please.


----------



## BillyMays123 (Nov 16, 2009)

My fudge was bleeding,so I paid more attention to it than you. Have some ramen.

I WANT CANNNNNDYYYY. *DUNANANANA*


----------



## blazheirio889 (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry, apparently some crazy man went around and stuck a needle through every bit of candy they had. It's a wonder how fast he worked. They're still working on inspecting every piece of candy; meanwhile, have a sandwich held together by a toothpick.

Can someone get me a new pack of black fineliners? :<


----------



## Flareth (Nov 26, 2009)

I didn't know what those were, so here's a fingerpuppet.

Can someone get me some nice pants?


----------



## AuroraSuicune (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry, the store didn't sell your size of pants =P But I got you some new...UNDERWEARRR

Can someone buy me a brand new iPhone with a cell phone plan with unlimited text messaging fer CHRISTMASSS =DDDDD


----------



## Flareth (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry, the stores were all closed, so I got you a pack of gravel.

Can someone get me a puppet, please?


----------



## Mai (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry, the puppets said they were starting to be independent and no longer served us. So to prove it, they tied me up and starting tugging on me like a marionette. Here's a dictionary to tell you what that means though. 
Could someone get a pocket knife to free me?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Nov 28, 2009)

The store I went to only sold sporks, so... well, I assume your arms are tied up to, so I'll help get you free. *slowly saws away at strings with spork*

Can someone get me a large black feather?


----------



## Flareth (Nov 28, 2009)

I couldn't find any crows, so here are 3 pigeons. They can make feathers, although not big, black ones.

Can someone get me Ryan Stiles at the grocery store?


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Dec 1, 2009)

They ran out of blue clown shoes, so he wasn't there. I did get you a Ryan Stiles doll, though.

Can someone get me some Mudkipz at the grocery store?


----------



## Flareth (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry, but Ryan stole all the Mudkipz. So, I got you a fangirl.

Can someone get me Xemnas at the grocery store?


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Dec 2, 2009)

The store doesn't sell those, but I got you Zemnas.

Can someone get me some pencils at the grocery store?


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 15, 2010)

I wanted to get you the ever so elusive pencil, but the an old lady kicked me before I could run out with them, so I got you an eraser.

Can someone get me a table?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry, but Chuck Norris was in the area battling with Broly and so every piece of furniture in Leeds got broke, even in people's homes, have a biscuit instead!

Can someone get me a ridiculously comprehensive Cheats book, please, I saw one the other day and it is my birthday in like 9 days!!!


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 15, 2010)

Happy birthday, but unfortunately someone sacrificed them to a magikarp. So, have a candle!

Could someone please get me that plush Ditto?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 15, 2010)

NO WE'RE OUT OF PLUSH DITTOS! (sorry, had to make the Albuquerque reference, but nobody was asking for donuts.)

Could somebody find me somebody to love? (Agh, now Queen references! will I never stop?)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry, but they were all out of Queen CD's at HMV, so I decided to get you a plain piece of A4 paper, no lines, jus plain, nothing on it at all...

Could you help me convince my brother to get me a PSP for my birthday instead then?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 15, 2010)

Go to human resources! I don't deal with that!

can I find some nice, ripe pumpkins at this establishment?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 15, 2010)

No, oubergine?

I require a new Pokémon hack ROM!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 15, 2010)

that's great, but we're a Grocery Store!

Can I get some kumquats?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry, that section was crowded by people in mole suits with signs around their neck saying "I am a mole!"! And since I'm not really a fan of Big Brother, I avoided that place like the plague! So I got you a tea cosy instead!

Seriously, can you get me that DS and copy of Platinum seeing as my birthday is in 5 days now and I still don't know what to ask for!!!


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry, I only have $5.

Can someone get me some cat foot. It's on the top shelf and I can't reach it.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 21, 2010)

this store is full of midgets with no ladders! Can't help you there.

How about a Quagsire?


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 22, 2010)

Y'know, I would, but they only have this really dehydrated-looking one, and you know those things only work half as well.  Got you a Wobuffet instead, though, it was on sale.

Would someone mind getting me a life at the grocers?


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 24, 2010)

An entire life at the grocer's? Unless you've spent your whole life thus far at the grocer's I'm afraid that's impossible by definition.

I'd like a single plum, floating in perfume, served in a man's hat.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry, a Gentleman with a Growlithe took it, running away yelling "They're after me Lucky Charms!". I did get you a stress ball, however.

I would like to buy Drew Carey please.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry, you lost out to Ryan Stiles.

Excuse me sir, I came here for some Grey Poupon.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 25, 2010)

Some creepy English boss got some first....and he fired me. I did get you a nice pair of glasses.

Can somebody get me a doorknob, then?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 27, 2010)

sorry, That's on the top shelf, with the cat food.

Can I have a hug?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 28, 2010)

sure... *hugs* now go away!

Can someone get me a pirate ship?


----------



## Flareth (Aug 28, 2010)

All the boats were destroyed for some TV show. Here, have this hat.

Can someone get me a box from the grocery store?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 28, 2010)

What makes you think we carry boxes? but, you can have this straw.

Can I have some help locating some Ice cream?


----------



## Condabra (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry, the freezer exploded. However I managed to get you a Glaceon. :3

Can I have an Azurill? Fresh from the frozen seafood section?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 29, 2010)

no, but you can have one that's in this pokeball. 

Can I have another hug?And some money?


----------



## Flareth (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry, those hugs are too expensive. Selling for 100 bucks now. I did get you a Hershey Kiss though.

Can I have some Disney soundtracks?


----------



## PhaRaoH (Sep 1, 2010)

No. They're out of soundtracks of any kind D:
Have sone bright green zombie goo instead

I can has watermelon?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry the fruit and veg aisle was closed for repairs... so I got you 1p coin instead!

Can you get me one of those microwaveable chicken curry meals, s'il vous plait?


----------



## PhaRaoH (Sep 1, 2010)

No! D< Because you asked me in French. Have French fries instead

Can you get me pocky, plz?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh, er, sorry I ate them all... Have an empty box instead!

Can you get me a folder for my Yu-Gi-Oh! cards?


----------



## PhaRaoH (Sep 1, 2010)

No, but I got a box instead *Offers large cardboard box*

I can has sock plz?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 1, 2010)

No, I'm sorry, but my cheating nekogirlfriend has stashed them under random rocks, so here's a AA sized battery instead!

Can you get me some catnip, please?


----------



## Flareth (Sep 1, 2010)

I tried to, but I was randomly cast in some crime drama, so I couldn't buy them. Here's the script, though.

Can I have a time machine?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 1, 2010)

I was in the middle of bringing it to you but then I noticed there was a serious fault with it, so I returned it and traded it for a Nintendo Wii instead!

Can you get me a half dozen tickets to see the 10th Anniversary Yu-Gi-Oh! and the new Pokémon Movies!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 1, 2010)

No. Just no. As much as I love Yugioh, the movie was kind of lame, looking at it now. (that and the whole "card games on motorcycles!" thing)

Where in this establishment can I find some common sense (for I lack it)


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 1, 2010)

Name:
Age:
Description:
History:
Gender:
Alice in Wonderland Character he/she is based off of:
Wich world are they from: (Either Wonderland or the Real World.)
*SIGNUP SHEET GO.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's the strap for the pen lid...

Can I have a gun for the next time PhaRaoH's brother abuses a joke?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry, all I could find was this katana (same result, though)

Where are the hot air balloons in this accursed dungeon?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry, I jus saw them all float away, so enjoy a Jigglypuff song instead! *Stands unaffected due to my awesomeness*

Ooh, there's a new Metal CD I'd like for my Laptop's Music collection!


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't like metal that much, so I'll just get you this wiggles CD.

Can I have a kitten.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 5, 2010)

No! Here's an empty beer can instead!

Can I have that Kiba Inuzuka Action Figure, shut PhaRaoH's brother up or jus keep him amused for a while!?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 5, 2010)

No, not untill you give me a kitten.

I really want a kitten, get me one now!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry they were too busy purring at my mere pressence, so I got you a ferret instead!

Can I have that copy of Pokémon Platinum from that new Games shop in town that was £18!


----------



## Aethelstan (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry, the shop moved to America, now it costs $100

Could you pick up a couple pints of potassium chloride for me? Thanks.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry, I thought you Americans didn't use the Imperial system, so here's a 1bit memory stick!

Can I have a can of fresh air from the planet Druidia?

(If you don't get the reference, jus watch Spaceballs!)


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry, the only ones we have are empty. But I do have a shard of Mega-Maid.

Does anyone here have the Shwartz? (yeah Spaceballs again... yeah.)


----------



## magnemite (Sep 8, 2010)

No, they all got liquidized, i have a can of liquid shwartz!

Can I have a... nah, how about... uh... An iPhone!?!?!?


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry, I took the last one and it's MINE. I got you a dog instead. A husky.

Can I get a sticker? A banana sticker?


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 8, 2010)

See, I'd get you one, but I'd have to touch it, and it's covered in something sticky.  You can have an actual banana, though, they're cheap as dirt.

Gosh, I'm all out of brown sugar.  Could someone run out and get some?


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 8, 2010)

I would, but i'm lazy so have some air. *pushes air towards ole schooler*

Can I have some chocolate?


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 11, 2010)

You could, but... it's broken. I'd better take all this out the back and, uh, dispose of it. *eats chocolate in back room*

I'd like some ravioli.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 12, 2010)

*burps* sorry, man.

How about some ramen?


----------



## Flareth (Sep 12, 2010)

Nah, it was eaten by a very enthusiastic teenage girl. Got you a burger though.

Can someone get me a duck and a hose?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 12, 2010)

A duck? why would you ask for a witch? Oh, and we ran out of horses a week ago.

Does anybody have a spare turkey?


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Sep 12, 2010)

I tried to get one. It jumped over the fence. Have a Torchic instead.

I want an Xbox 360 and Halo 2 and Halo 3


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a PS3, TF2 and Shrek 3...

Flaming fire imps that happen to be holding torches with flamethrowers?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry, here's a copy of Halo: Reach instead! (PS3 FanBoy...) Can I have a new RETURN Key, this one hurts when I try to press it!


----------



## Hogia (Sep 18, 2010)

Uh... sorry, mate. This one's broken, too.

I want chocolate!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry, I ate it, have a Mudkip instead! Can I have a new ROM of a Pokémon Hack?


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry I got too curious and kept it for myself, I wuves me some pokehacks! How about my second copy of Ruby?

May I please have a new GBC Gameshark? I lost mine. XP


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry, I was on my way there but got distracted, here's an eaten apple instead! Can somebody get me a companion for PhaRaoH's brother so he won't miss his baby sis so much now she's gone to college?


----------



## Hogia (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's a teddy bear, but it's got no arms and one leg.

I can has cheezburger?


----------



## Mai (Sep 21, 2010)

Nope. Here's a regular burger.

May I have a pie?


----------



## Aethelstan (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry, ovens are illegal.

I'll buy some of yo moves.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry, only I can use my moves, here's a Brighton & Hove Albion Season Ticket instead! Can I have a wireless adapter for my laptop, please?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 21, 2010)

Who said you could have nice things?

Can anybody find me some Addison?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 21, 2010)

No idea what that is, so here's a McDonalds Glass instead... In PINK! Can I have that copy of Halo: Reach Legendary Edition + Limited Edition Xbox 360!?


----------



## Mai (Sep 21, 2010)

Nope. 

Hmm, anyone have some chips?


----------



## Aethelstan (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry, the stores discontinued them. The crunch attracts Leviathans.

I could sure use a few extra hours in the day.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 22, 2010)

What makes you think I can do that?

How about a better Itunes connection? >.<


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll fix your collection, but not your connection.

Do you have a fire extinguisher?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 22, 2010)

Seeing as you failed to mention which type, so I was left no choice to get you a First Aid booklet instead! Can you get me a DVD collection of animes so I'll actually have something to watch?


----------



## [O] (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh, _anime_? I thought you said _animals_ so I got you a pet monkey instead.

Can you please get me Jesus?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 23, 2010)

Here you g... wait, did you mean Jesus, as in Jee-zus? This is Jesus as in Hey-Zeus. He only speaks Spanish.

Can I please have heart surgery?


----------



## Wargle (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh you mean _Heart_ surgery. I guess I should put your spleen back in then.

Can I have a cookie?


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 23, 2010)

Sure thing!...Except, well, insert meme here.  How about some Mudkips instead?

I need a 60 Watt lightbulb, if you wouldn't mind.  Mine's burnt.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 24, 2010)

I ate it! (Bored, alright?) So here's a 6 Watt one instead... Can I have 10 minutes alone with Game Freak, so I can tell them how crap the Starters are getting and ask them to add more Fire Types and so I can get something for stealing Spiridcass?


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry I have no connections to them and have no idea how to contact them. But since you like fire types so much here's a torchic egg.

May I please have a servant to write my Public Speaking speeches for me? This is so annoying. XP


----------



## Mai (Sep 25, 2010)

Why would I do that?

Can you get my some hot chocolate?


----------



## Hogia (Sep 25, 2010)

Here you go... Oh, hang on. I forgot to boil the water.

I want a pack of over 200 Derwent pencils.


----------



## [O] (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh, sorry. I went overboard and got OVAR NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!!!!!!!

I want some painkillers for my teeth.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 25, 2010)

Um, no.

does anyone have a bottle of water?


----------



## Wargle (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh _Water._ I got _Acid Rain._

Can I have a life?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 25, 2010)

no, we don't sell those here. We only take them.

I can has lolcat?


----------



## Mai (Sep 26, 2010)

Meh. Only after 

I can haz cheezburger?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 26, 2010)

oh, well we're out of cheese.

Can somebody in this bloody establishment get me an owl?


----------



## [O] (Sep 26, 2010)

I got you Hedwig, but Voldemort killed it along the way. :( sorry.

Can somebody get me an owl to give Zackrinian?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 27, 2010)

Why are you asking me? If I had an owl, why would I ask for one?

Now. Who can locate me a jar of preserves?


----------



## Flareth (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't. Sorry, but I did make you some homemade jam.

Can somebody get me a weather changer?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, I would, but I like the weather right now. Here's a Castform plushie instead.

Can somebody get me a pamphlet explaining the exact function of a rubber duck?


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't the ducks rebelled and stole them. I got you an owner's manual for toddlers though.


Can I please get mes a dragon?


----------



## Hogia (Oct 5, 2010)

Here, have a Komodo dragon! Careful, it'll kill you if it isn't fed daily.

I can has chocolate feathers?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry, I ate them, they were nice too, here's my laptop's buggered battery instead! Can I have a new laptop battery?


----------



## The Phantom Latios (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry, it turns out all the batteries were atomic bombs. I did get you an apple core, though.


Can someone go get me Barack Obama so I can tell him how to run a country?


----------



## hyphen (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry,he's in the washroom.Here's Hillary Clinton instead!

Can someone get me some chitterlings?


----------



## Tarinflame (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't know what a clittering is, but I got you a _plate_ instead.

Can someone buy me a _book of astrology_?


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry. Sold out. Have a _book of astralagy_ instead.

Helicopter, please.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry,the CIA took all of them. Have a wheelbarrow instead!

Can someone get me a soul?


----------



## The Phantom Latios (Oct 10, 2010)

No, all the souls died from lack of everything. I did get you a heart instead.


Can someone get me air?


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry, I used it all. We are now breathing Carbon Dioxide *faints from lack of oxygen*

HELACOPTA NAO PLZ


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 11, 2010)

Arthur Weasley bought the last one. Here's a retpocileh instead.

Can someone get me 1/2 a pound of antimatter, an acorn, and a quart of finely chopped TeaCod?


----------



## The Phantom Latios (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry, the last 2 things got stuck in the antimatter, which made everything explode.



Can some get me some chocolate ice cream?


----------



## hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry, vanilla lovers melted them all. Here's a atomic bomb in stead!


Someone get me candy. ;-;


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 11, 2010)

NO CANDY FOR JOO!

Bring me a shrubbery!


----------



## hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

The shrubbery lovers stole them all. Here's some goose poop instead!!!

Someone get me a laptop.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 12, 2010)

Here you g- *BOOM* Never mind. Here's a cloud of smoke.

Can someone get me a tuxedo?


----------



## hyphen (Oct 12, 2010)

SOrry,they burned. Here's a 3-pieice suit instead!


GET ME...................
A gum wrapper.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry, it's in the bin... Here's some milk!  new  Key, plese? (Guess the Key)


----------



## Hogia (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's a plastic one; we're sold out of everything else.

I want my R4 to work!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry, I tried to but I couldn't find nywhere tht fixes stromech droids, so I got you  fully working 8 Trck Plyer insted! Seriously, new  Key, plese!!!


----------



## Green (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry, all they had was house keys.

Can someone get me a working keyboard for Yami?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry, Callum resides here now, so instead I got you a copy of Grand Theft Auto San Andreas for the Xbox instead!

Can someone get me permission to change my name to "The Storm Callum"!


----------



## Lili (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry, but no.  However, you can change your name to Bumsickle!

Can someone get me more Thin Mints?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 24, 2011)

oohh. I _just_ ate the last one.

can someone get me a toy boat, three times fast?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry all they had were toy mobile phones, so here's a Laptop Battery that only fits in my Laptop!

Can I have a means to make my damned brother quit smoking?


----------



## MentheLapin (Feb 24, 2011)

No. But I did find a patch for cigarettes that gets rid of their addiction to your brother.

I could really do with a saddle for my dragon-riding class.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 24, 2011)

I looked, but all I was able to get was a saddle for riding certain TCoD members' ponies, or rather them!

Can I have a replacement battery for the PSP I've borrowed off of Inu, seeing as it isn't really that good?


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 15, 2011)

No, all batteries were stolen by an invasion of robots, so I got you a new PSP instead.

Can somebody get me a force field generator?


----------



## MentheLapin (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmm... I tried my best, but that entire aisle had been abducted by aliens. Instead, I got you just a field generator. Have fun with your grass!

Can someone pick me up Lady Gaga if they're running down the store?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 15, 2011)

No, she died, but I got you a Lord Gaga instead.

Can I get some laz0rs?


----------



## Lili (Mar 16, 2011)

Nope, but I got you some shoops for your whoops.

Can someone grab me a mother while they're out at the shoppe?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 16, 2011)

No, because I didn't go to the shoppe, but I did get you some bottled wotter from the shop.
Can I get some mudkipz?


----------



## Glace (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry, pokemon control was trying to fclose their mouths which had been open for 60 days...
Can someone get me a freeze ray at the grocery store?


----------



## Lili (Mar 17, 2011)

No, but I got you some ice cream.

Can someone get me a new little brother?  *eyetwitch as he runs around my room annoyingly*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry, but the U.N. frowns upon human trafficking.

Can I get a new cellphone battery?


----------



## Glace (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry, bumped into a shelf and broke every single one.
Someone get me a manakin.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry, but someone from Project Runway bought all of them.
Can I have a Rayquaza from the store pwease?


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry, all I got was an Ekans painted green with fake glued on hands. I suspect the Magikarp salesman from being involved.

Could someone get me a seriously overlevelled middle stage of a Bug Pokémon?


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry, they all killed each other,

Someone get em a furry. NOZ


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry, a giant elephant came and stomped on all the furries.
Can I please have a strawberry from the shoppe?


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

I ate them all.

Get me a piece of destiny with a chunk of fate on the other hand please.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry, all they had were pieces of hope with a chunk of love on the other hand.
Someone please get me cooked ground beef from the store.


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry, the cows revolutioned. 

Someone get me a cakecuppy.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry, some 3 year olds came and paraded away with them.
Can someone get me an Empoleon?


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

There was a March of the Penguins and I couldn't catch up to them.

Gimme something like a... heart candy box?


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry, some lovestrucken people took them all.
Can I have a plasma lamp?


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry, I burned everyone with them. (They actually had lava in them)

Get me an ink cartridge so I can print a death threat.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry, they were all out of ink cartridges, so I got you a pen instead.

Can someone PLEASE tell everyone that they are supposed to give them something else?


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, sorry...

Can someone get me a fake spider for pranks??


----------



## mewtini (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry, the clown from Stephen King's It came and took it.
Get me a new couch.


----------



## Glace (Mar 19, 2011)

The potato took it, so I got you the potato instead.

Gimme chicken


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry, they didn't have chicken, but i got you a Skarmory pre-evo-ish looking metal bird thingie.

Can someone get me an action figure of Blaine?


----------



## Glace (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry, all of them were taken by his Magmar, so I got you his Magmar instead

May I have a bit chunk of hope, a piece of faith, and a sprinkle of charity?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry, I used them to bake a cake, but you can have the cake instead.*
Can someone get me some wotter?
*It may or may not be a lie, though...


----------



## Flareth (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry, couldn't find any otters. Oh, you asked for a wotter. ...Here, just take this pencil and forget this ever happened.

Can someone get me a labcoat at the grocery store?


----------



## Glace (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry, it was National Professor Shopping Day, so a bunch of them were crowded around them. I got you a Shamwow though.

Can someone get me a truck load of puppies?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry, there were only a truckload of Lilipups, so I got you one of those instead.
Can I get lotsa spaghetti?


----------



## Flareth (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm sorry, it's been stolen...by BOWSER or something. I did get you access to Youtube, to watch Youtube poop though.

Can someone get me one of those singing bass that you hang on the wall?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh, whoops, I thought you said a _String bass_.

Can someone get me a pack of mentos?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, but I accidentally dropped them in a bottle of Pepsi, so I bought you that instead, *Cue bottle exploding in Zackrai's face*
Can I get a sign that says *Activate Manual Breathing*?


----------



## Glace (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry, all they had was activate automatic breathing, so i got you that instead

Can i have some ice cream?


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry, all the ice cream was taken by a Vanilluxe who thought it was her relatives. I got you some milk and an ice cube maker, however.

Can you get me some muffins?


----------



## Glace (Mar 20, 2011)

Lady gaga took them all, so i got you her autograph instead

I need a pillow pet


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry but all the pets they had were made of cardboard, plastic and sellotape, so I got you a 5p piece instead!

Can I have a copy of Yu-Gi-Oh! Tag Force 5, please?


----------



## Glace (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry, Yugi showed up and declared war on me, so I got you a piece of his hair instead ^^

I. Need. A. Vacuum.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry, Kirby ate it, so I'll give you him instead.

Can someone give me a cookie?


----------



## Glace (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry, the Warrior Cats took them all, so I got you some ice cream instead.

Get some cheese for moi?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 22, 2011)

I tried to, but unfortunately they (somehow) didn't have any, so I got some mould instead!

Can I have some Bleach DVD's, please?


----------



## Glace (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry, the Anime Fan Club was crowding around them all day >////< So I got you an OHSHC DVD instead. 

Get me Honey's Rabbit?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 3, 2011)

It had been eaten by Honey Bear, so I got you a shiny highlighter.

Get me a copy of Mr. Bean Vol. 3?


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 7, 2011)

The shopkeeper somehow managed to lose it, so I got you a bucket of paint with a bomb in it instead.

Get me some blueberry bubblegum.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 7, 2011)

It wasn't there, so I got you a blueberry.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sorry I couldn't get you thin air, so I got you a pair of pink Ugg Boots instead of air! Yes, Uggs instead of air!

Can you get me a cure for the sniffles, enough for 2 people?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry, they were all out. can someone get me a dvd of ''dragonball:evolution: director's cut''?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 8, 2011)

spunky the raichu said:


> Sorry, they were all out. can someone get me a dvd of ''dragonball:evolution: director's cut''?


Sorry, all they had were Dragon Ball Z
Can I get some MiRaClEs?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry, spell check is having a hissy fit over that, so i got you...absolutely nothing. *tumbleweed*
can i have an inuyasha costume?


----------



## Dar (Oct 8, 2011)

sorry they had no idea what a inuyasha is
can i have a pet panda named Mandit who i'll never take to the vet, who buys me cereal when i dont wanna cause im really lazy like Madonna


----------



## Monoking (Oct 8, 2011)

Inuyasha is a half demon who falls in love with a schoolgirl or something.
Couldn't afford the panda, so i got you a picture of pandu, my grass type panda fakemon i will post in the future. 
can i have some poffin mix?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorr, the Grocery store burned down, but i got you a skateboard.

Can i have a PUPPY!?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 8, 2011)

no.
can i have mwetwo?


----------



## Ever (Oct 9, 2011)

He was making out with Mew, and I was going to get you Jirachi, but she and Celebi were kissing, so I got you a Caterpie instead.

Can I has _Significant Other Color_ by OPI?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 9, 2011)

making out with mew?




no, i'm too lazy, so i got you....absolutely nothing.


can i have a pound of hamburger?


----------



## Ever (Oct 9, 2011)

They didn't have any (Deoxys destroyed it), so I got you pickle relish instead.

Me have pickles?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 9, 2011)

There were maggots in the pickles. I got you the maggots.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 10, 2011)

Luxcario asked for nothing, so i got him a hat.
I need some more master balls.


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 11, 2011)

I was just abut to get you some, but when I tried to get tem, my hand kept being blocked by my DS screen :(

Can I have some cheese?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry, all they had was deli meat.
Can i have a plane ticket to slowbro's house?


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry, there aren't any planes going there. But I got you a submarine ticket.

Can you get me a can of bright red paint?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry, an electabuzz came out of nowhere and freaked out when it saw the red paint, so i got you a can of clearcoat. For your nails.
I would like a thunderstone.


----------



## Ever (Oct 12, 2011)

All they had were the knucklebones of an electrocuted uh,Raichu.

Me have moneyz?


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry, I kept it all to myself. (hehehe)

Can I have some sushi :D


----------



## Monoking (Oct 12, 2011)

All they had was magikarp. So i protested that it was pokemon cruelty, and that store was shut down.
Can i get a pokemon egg?


----------



## Ever (Oct 12, 2011)

I found one, but it was cracked. So I got you a Butterfree plushie instead :3

Can you get me some daisies?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 13, 2011)

They were old and wilted, so i got you some dirt.
Can i have what she's having?


----------



## Ever (Oct 13, 2011)

She got the last one, so I got you the dust off the shelf instead.

Can I have, uh, an iTouch?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry, all they had were machines that remove your sense of touch, so i got you one.
I need some parchment papaer.


----------



## Ever (Oct 13, 2011)

Have some graph paper. 
I don't want anything.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 13, 2011)

You said you wanted nothing, but i got you a happy meal anyway.
I need an abra to teleport me to slowbro's house.


----------



## Ever (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry, all they had was Disney princess wands.

May I have some milk?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 13, 2011)

All they had was some weird...artificial fake stuff.
So i got you a pikachu action figure.


----------



## Ever (Oct 13, 2011)

Eeew...

You asked for nothing, but I got you oxygen in a jar.

May I ave some sashimi?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 13, 2011)

You forgot it in your post, so i got you an h. h
I neeed more real life friends.


----------



## Ever (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry, all they only had breath mints.

I would like Teacher Repellent, please.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry, I could only get Everglider repellent. *SPRAYS!!*

Give me a pizza?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry, they only had garlic bread, so i got you this empty garlic bread wrapper.
I need a sandwich.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 16, 2011)

No. I was too lazy.

I want a Pokemon, daddy! WAA!!


----------



## Ever (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry, all they had was Daddies, so I got you some polo shirts.

May I pwease have some eggies?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

All they had were baby torchic, so i got you a hat.
?
Some body get me a laptop


----------



## Ever (Oct 17, 2011)

They only had legs, so I got you pickles.

I'd like a faster computer


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry, but for some reason they only seemed willing to give me Ugg Boots...

Could you get me something to tease a Neko with?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry, all they had were maneki, so here.

I need milk.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 17, 2011)

No.

I want a pork CHOP


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry, but here's a karate CHOP instead!

Can I have something that will guarantee me a job at Patriot Games?


----------



## Ever (Oct 17, 2011)

All they had were lawyers, so I got you a gavel.

Can I have a pet unicorn?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

They had Rainbow Dash. *gives* *rainbow dash flies off*

Can I have wings?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Luxcario can't fly, so they don't work on you and i got you a clefairy.
*Flies off*
Now _i_ want a clefairy.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

No, but I found this handy lil' taser! *CRACKLE* 

I want wings that can fly.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Sure, they actually had some. *Gives* *Wings fly off by themselves*
Oh well.
I need a package of hot dogs.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 18, 2011)

I got you some baby Growlithe.

Can you get me a piece of cake?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry, all they had were pies.
I need some macaroni.


----------



## Ever (Oct 18, 2011)

They only had calculators, so I got you an algebra book.

I need a carnivorous welcome mat in RL.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

They only have those in mafia, so i got you a candy bar.
I require quarters! A thousand allownaces of quarters!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm British, so I could only go to a British shop, so I got you roll of toilet paper instead!

Can you get me a few pounds stirling for the card stall and their suitcase full of cards tomorrow?


----------



## Ever (Oct 19, 2011)

You confuzzle me so I got you a Ladybug Pilllow Pet.

I need a lavender silk top.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 19, 2011)

Er, sorry I could only get you this used tea bag!

Could you get me something to warm my toes, please, even though I'm in boots...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

No.
I need a roll of toilet paper.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 19, 2011)

I used it!

Can you get me something that's over 9000!

(Not getting me oult instead...)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Goku.
(So happy to hear such a reference!)
Tell me something over one million.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 19, 2011)

Frieza (right back at you *thumbs up*)

Can you get me something that'll break the scouter? *Wink*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Uh... I remeber goku being the one that causes it to break, on more than one occasion.
Get me something namekian.


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't know what that is, but I got you a list of the top ten most popular names!

I need a new calculator.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

They only had sticks, so here.
I need the egg of a cleffa.


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

All they had was panna cotta, so I got you tofu. (YUM!)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

You asked for nothing, so i got you a ginormous e.
E

I need a thunder stone so i can has evoled elekid.


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

Spunky the raichu said:


> No.


I'd like a hug, please.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay!
*Hugs waaaaay too tight*
I need a hat.


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

I wanted to get you a sombrero, but all they had was guac, so I got you a tomato.

May I have some fire?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry, all the fire they had was wet, so i got you my soul this hat.
Can i have a sucker?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 20, 2011)

They only had plungers.

Can I have a really old phone?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry, old stuff is lame, so no.

Can i have a teddy bear?


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 20, 2011)

They were out of teddy bears, so I got you a Squiddle.

Can I have a reality-altering CD?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry, the store was soemhow sucked into a black hole.

Can i have a new notebook?


----------



## Ever (Oct 21, 2011)

No, they only had sticky notes, but I got you this: ♪♫

Can I has new socks?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry, socks are lame, so i got you a bike.

I can haz chezseburger?


----------



## Ever (Oct 21, 2011)

It was moldy D: I got you a mouse.

I want a MAGICAL pink fluffy unicorn. Dancing on a MAGICAL rainbow.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

I was going to get you Rainbow dash, but all the had was fluttershy
....
I want a honoguma.
Google it!


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 21, 2011)

They didn't have any, but I got you a Cyndaquil.

Can you get me a T-Shirt with a picture of an octopus on it?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry, all they had were octillery, so i got you one of those.

Now i need pokemon called Kurusu.
Bulbapedia it if needed.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 21, 2011)

I could only get Bachuru.

I want a gigantic X


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

No.

I need a plane ticket to Slowbro's house.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry, I couldn't afford it, so I decided to let you spend a month with my Xbox Live profile: Son Goku84! (I've had it a few years now, by the way)

Can I get some Points to spend on the Xbox Live Marketplace?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry, all i have are wii points.
Can i have something namekian?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 21, 2011)

Strangely, I COULD get you what you were after! (We really should consider shopping somewhere else...) Unfortunately it's James Marsters...

Can I have the lead role in the second Dragonball: Evolution movie? And no, it's not jus so I can snog Jamie Chong! Though it would be a bonus, she's hot!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 24, 2011)

Here you go

I want to change my username.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

No.



I want more fans.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 24, 2011)

No.

I want more cake.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

Out of it. 

Can I have new Ulqi doll?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

No.


I can has sanvich?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

Uh......Nah. THAR IZ NO SANVICH

I can has stars nao?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

Sure! *Punches* See? Stars!

I need a band aid.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

Aw...TOO FRIGGING BAD. AINT GOT ANYMORE. 

I want a hug from Piccolo. :(


----------



## Ever (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry, have an Ever-hug instead
:D?

Me want green eyes :(


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry, all they had were red.

Can I have a seatbelt?


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 25, 2011)

Just...no.

I want three wishes.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 25, 2011)

Okay. 

I want a corpse!!


----------



## Ever (Oct 26, 2011)

All they had was mummies, so I got you some toilet paper.

I would like cough medicine.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Got some, but a magical ninja of the Rose Clan drank it all. He died about three minutes later, by the way. 

I want some good ole Ginger Beer.  >:D


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry, I drank it. 

I want a pork CHOP.


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry I don't bake pork chops so here have a cookie instead nya X3

Can I be someones pet neko nya X3?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

No, but you can have this chew toy.

I want a Mew.


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

nya X3 *plays with the chew toy*

Hehe sorry I don't have a mew but I do have a neko nya X3

Can someone give me full control of the T.A.R.D.I.S?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

No, but the F.I.S.H.Z company's all yours. 

Can I has shiny Mewtwo?


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

I looked around but all I found was two kittens so they're all yours nya X3

Can you get me a pikachu? nya ^.^


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Uh....All they had were these Grimer thingymajigs...Here ya go!

Can I have a scarf?!


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

There were no scarfs around but a snake is a good substitute X3 nya ^.^ *hands over the snakey*

I want a ninja outfit nya X3


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Too expensive. Got'cha this pink bunneh outfit instead. :3

How about a nice Ginger Beer for me?


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

Neko doesn't serve beer X3 so how about a strawberry milkshake with cookie pieces and cream on top nya ^.^?

Can I have a pet cat so I can race against it chasing after glowy stuff and string nya ^^?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

No cats left. D: I got a mouse instead. 

Can I have a doggie that shoots fire from its ears? :D


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry, it shot me.

Can I have a gold nugget?


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

*paws at the mousey*

I don't have a doggy that does that nya but how about a marshmellow cat version nya X3?

I want to take over the world X3 hehe nya


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry, I'm doing that.

I want a Nyan CAT


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Nah, I got Pluto to give you instead. :3

I want a new popcicle that is POSSUM FLAVORED...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

No.

I want the server to stop being _so damn busy_


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry, but no. You can't have it going normal ALONE. Then we'd all be like "WTF".

I want to have dragon wings to fly!


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry I have no dragon wings to give you but nyancat is useful for flying lessons nya X3

Why don't I have a master yet nya X3?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

I bought you one...but I ate it. >:D

I can has pickles now?!


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry nya I have no pickles but I do have some glow in the dark cookies nya ^.^ *offers some*

Can I have some treats nya ^.^ I am a sweet and innocent neko after all X3


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

I ate them all. Teehee. 

I can have a Teddy?


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

The teddies are mine nya but how about this nya *glomps Ulqi-chan*

Can I play in the snow nya ^.^?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

No...it dried up. D:

Can I have some lemonade? :D


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, sure! I'll just get it now! [mmm...lemonade!] *drinks whole cup*

Can I have a new PC?


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Hmm finds the PC *noms it all because it's made of cake and gives Luxcario the empty plate* "Sorry...I ate it.. but it did taste good nya X3"

Can I have a sootball nya ^.^?


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

((Could you please stop saying "nya"? It's getting a bit annoying :/))

No. Just...No.

I'd like some soup x3


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 29, 2011)

I didn't wanna go to the store and China didn't have any, so he gave me some fried rice. Here. *gives*

Can I has some fish n' chips?
EDIT: IGGY-KUN WHY DIDN'T YOU SAVE ME SOME. :(


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry, England ate them all.

Can I have a rocket?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

Okay. Here you g - _what?!_ OH, the raichu took it.

Can I have absolutely nothing?


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 29, 2011)

No. America gave me a hamburger, but I didn't want it. Here.

Can I has a big stick so I can bug France?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

No, because I want to.

I want a cheese


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry, I misspelled "chedar" as "chedr" in the Internet shop and got you the Vietnamese Crystal rival.

Can I have a plush Dragomon?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 31, 2011)

No, it's mine.

Can I have fish bones?


----------



## Dar (Oct 31, 2011)

I forgot to write "bones and it stank up your house.

Get me a burger with extra ketchup, but leave off the lettuce, onions, meat, and the bun.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry, I could only get a burger with lettuce, onions, meat and the bun. BUT NO KETCHUP.

Can I have my personality test?


----------



## Dar (Oct 31, 2011)

It said you have no personality.

Can I win a prize?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 31, 2011)

(it's in my sig. i am not a bot.)

It's the prize for Worst Living Thing.

Can I have an elephant to ride on?


----------



## Ever (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry, they only had llamas, so I got you some mucus.

I'd like inspiration.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

No, I have that.

I want a llama.


----------



## Ever (Nov 2, 2011)

No, have a hat instead!

Can I have time?


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

The time belongs to Dialga, he killed me when I went to get it.

Can I have a Wingull?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry, I WAS going to get you one, but it was Shiny, so I claimed it for myself! I WAS going to get you an Oddish instead, but that was Shiny too! So, I thought I'd get you a Marill instead, but again it was Shiny (am I having luck, or no luck at all here?), so I kept it for myself like the other two! So, here's a leaf... Oh, wait, that's Shiny, too... Have a bullet, that's only shiny!

I wish for new Shiny Pokémon! (I do actually have those as Shiny, by the way)


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't have any shinies except for my Red Gyrados and you can't have him.

...Flying Mint Bunny.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

No, I ate him.

Fish and chips?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

In my defence, I went to Scarborough, but it looked too lovely so I ate it... Here's the newspaper it was wrapped up in, though!

New Ugg Boots?


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't have the money. Sorry.
((Why did you eat Flying Mint Bunny?! He's only called Mint because he's green!))

I want Spike. And make sure it's the Spike from Friendship is Magic.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

No, my brain hasn't been infected by My Little Pony yet, so here's Spike from Buffy the Vampire Slayer instead!

Something that'll log me back into Photobucket?


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't hack. Sorry. Allow me to share with you the madness that is Hetalia! (I'm actually not telling you so you'll go look it up so I can keep my addiction.) Spike from Buffy is cool too I guess. Cause I'm like the only girl my age in America who prefers Buffy to Twilight. Woot.

Can I haz a fez?


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

Sure, but there's only ones with small beetles living in them.

I need bread.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 4, 2011)

The shop owner was a crazy Vietnamese guy with a broken universal translator, so I got you a Sandslash.

I want a Glameow...


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry, they all evolved into ugly purugly, so I got you one.

I need a red hat with black stripes.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a green hat with blue spots!

I want a bouncy thing.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

Here, take this snorlax butt.


I need some eggs.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 4, 2011)

No, I ate them, I want a symbol, now.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

¥.


I need a favor.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 4, 2011)

What favour did you want?

i W'an6t a7 [t.ypo


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 4, 2011)

The typo monster owns all typos so you can't have them XD

I want a ball of purple glowy string nya X3


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 4, 2011)

IT'S MINE! GET IT FROM THE TS MONSTER WHO WILL THROW STARS AT YOU!!!!

Give me a go-kart


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 4, 2011)

Krazoa rode off on it, explaining why she didn't come down today, cuz you wouldn't give her glowy purple string, so here's a bottle of sauce you have to down now! (Nobody tell him it's Wasabi sauce, okay?)

I need a bucket of ice water to throw over Inuzuka to stop him getting angry at everyone having better aim than him on Halo: Reach Matchmaking!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

I DRANK IT! IT HELPED ME THROW STARS!!!

I want more stars to throw at Yami Angel Christian.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry, stars are FREAKING HOT AND IN SPACE AND JUNK
so I got you an elmo plushie.


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 5, 2011)

Since spunky doesn't know what she wants, I gave her a fez full of bugs and stuff. It wasn't the right color anyway.

I want England so we can be cool and wear bowties together.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 5, 2011)

We're an Island Nation, and we want nothing to do with the Eurozone!!! Have a funny hat!

Can you get me an account with BT Total Broadband? I fancy only having access to half the internet!


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 9, 2011)

Nope sorry xD I can't get you that account because a neko is currently planning to take over the whole of the internet X3

Can I have a plane please nya ^.^


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry, planes crash nya

Can I get a "What what"?


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry but I only know one what what and that's already taken xD sorry nya

Can I have a key nya X3


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

No, have this lock.

Can I get a cd of portuguese music?


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 9, 2011)

*noms on the lock*

Sorry xD I have no Portuguese cd's nya but here have a japanese one instead X3


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

I require....Nyan cat!


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 9, 2011)

NYA! I would give you Nyancat except, nyancat is currently on vacation with the marshmellow cat nya X3 I can send a message though ^.^

I want a tail nya X3


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 9, 2011)

It belongs to me.

I want a happy seel clap.


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 9, 2011)

hehe nya I can't do that X3 I lack flippers xD so instead have a happy neko going nya ^.^

I want a mouse nya X3


----------



## Ever (Nov 10, 2011)

No. Have a cockroach.

I want something that will make Krazoa stop saying "nya".


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry can't offer that nya XD it's part of my personality ^.^

I want something that'll make The Doctor become real nya X3


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

No....
I WANT MAH RARE CANDY~


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry, have some Common Veggies instead :D
I ish wanting a sammich...


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 14, 2011)

sammich is MINE

I is wanting a snozzcumber.


----------



## Ever (Nov 15, 2011)

Haha Our sigs are the same right now...

No! Those are revolting and I do not want to see your lunch on the floor.
I ish wanting less maths.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2011)

Mathematicians like cats! So here's a ton of MY Physics homework from 10 years ago instead!

Can I have something that will stop people having a go at the Neko for going "Nya"? I like Nekoes...


----------



## Ever (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd give it to you, but then I'd have to kill you.
Can I have Skyward Sword?


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 17, 2011)

Somehow I messed up and talked like Eridan when phoning them, and I ended the sentence with "or somefin." They didn't understand me, so have this fin.

I want an Eridan T-Shirt with the back saying "It's my symbol too."


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2011)

I went to the wrong shop! Y'see I WAS on my way to get you one, but then the Neko distracted me with talk of glowy stuff (which she really does do), so instead I got you a cheap DragonBall Z immitation t-shirt instead! Sorry!

Can I have some pipes for my highly complicated plan for World Domination?


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry, I gave all the pipes to Fred, so I got you a super fast robotic spider instead.

Can I have a weapon that is better at damaging bosses?


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

Soory, I accidentally got you a Rocket boss. Giovanni. 


I want King Kai's hat.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2011)

King Kai doesn't wear a hat, so I got you Kami's staff instead! (Actually, that isn't such a bad trade off...)

Er, can I have something that will exasporate my shock at something turning out not too bad in this game for once?

(See what I did?)


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

(Yeah, Kami's cane would be cool, but Dende needs it...)

No.

I need a monkey.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

For some reason the pet shop wouldn't give me a monkey (I know, damn them...), so you're going to have to settle for this Trading Card protective sleeve!

Can I have a copy of Soul Reaver 1 for the PlayStation, Blood Omen 2 on the GameCube and Legacy of Kain: Defiance on whatever?


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

No, thery're too violent for you.

I need a Machoke costume so I can cosplay.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 18, 2011)

No, here's an Igglybuff one instead.

Can I have this album?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

Sure, here's As I Lay Dying's new one! (You didn't state what album)

Can I have a fix for this stupid Laptop's Wireless adaptor!


----------



## Aethelstan (Nov 23, 2011)

I went out and bought it, but I kept it because mine is broken too. Try shoving these cheese puffs in your laptop instead.

I could really use some potassium chlorate.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 23, 2011)

The closest they had was sodium chloride, so I got you that.

I'm currently interested in a certain kind of stuff, and sort of curious... Can you get me a book by HPL?


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 26, 2011)

hehe sorry all I have is the Nyancat book nya *offers*

Can I have a dragon egg nya X3


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 27, 2011)

I couldn't find it, but I got you a Dragomon egg. And yes, it hatches right into the Ultimate level because of weird dimensional stuff. At least something with dragon wings.

Can I have a device that makes portals to another dimension?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

Hehehehehe...

*5 hours later*

Oh, sorry, the batteries died... Here's a ticket to Forbidden Planet Leeds' next Manga Night in, you guessed it, Leeds, England! Good luck getting to that!

I gets those furry boots Ben is getting on Tuesday for Neko-based teasing?


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 27, 2011)

Nya sorry X3 I sort of stole Ben for a moment because he has my bells so sorry xD have a random key instead ^.^

Can I have a book that reveals all secrets nya X3?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry, National Treasure was jus Ra-awful! Here's a cup of tea instead!

Can I have some food, please?


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry nya L came to visit and ate all the cakes X3 *offers a glowstick instead*

hehe Can I have someone to cuddle nya ^.^


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

I was on my way, but a Cactuar came round instead!

Get me some gear that'll let me put my own Let's Play on YouTube! (don't really wanna do Final Fantasy VI, as much as I love it...)


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry, I did have some gear for you except. Zoltan sort of nommed it...

Can I have a Death Note X3 nya


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

I was going to get one from my stalker, but she seems to have disappeared...

Can I have a Mawefic Wowd Field Spell so I can tease you with all the pretty glowy lights?

(Wait, did I jus give my plan away?)


----------



## Monoking (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry, all they had were foam swords.

I want a Future Trunks doll.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 24, 2011)

Here's a DeathNote... Wait, what?

Okay... Can I have a USB stick to give PhaRaoH a copy of BBT Abridged?


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry, I could not get that stick, because it exploded. Here is a pile of ash instead.
Can somebody get me a 'Fear no avil' in original size?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm sorry, but they didn't have that, so I got you a copy of George Orwell's 1984 instead!

Can you get me something from Primark that will cost less than £15?


----------



## The Omskivar (Dec 29, 2011)

I actually managed to get you one but I ran headlong into the Time-Turners and now it's about twelve seconds in the past.

Incidentally, can I have a newt's eyeball?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

I went to the magic shop, but they threw me out for being too generic, so I got you a cat's tongue instead!

Can you get me something that'll explain where the Americans get that "English" accent from?


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 29, 2011)

Me: Here you h...
(Nonexistant Snorlax): *Burp*
Me: So here you have a Nonexistant Snorlax

Can anybody get me real Equius Zahhak?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

I swear I was en route to getting you one, but I have no idea what that is, so I got you a bell without the Neko knowing I picked it up! Enjoy it! It's not often you can say that!

Can I have my autobiography, please?


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 29, 2011)

hehe Sorry nya, me and a bunch of nekos decided to give it to the crocodile so here's a teddy instead X3

Can I have something which turns everything into glowy purple things nya X3


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 30, 2011)

It might be my imagination, but it appeared as though SOMEONE had already been there and claimed everything (there were pawprints everywhere, so I'm guessing it was you, Neko), so I got you some stuff that turns things into shiny silver things (PhaRaoH's gonna be pleased, I can hear her "Yaying" in Norwich now...)!

Can I have the two pairs of "Snugg" boots that were supposed to have been delivered before Christmas?


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 31, 2011)

hehe sorry xD I have no 'snugg boots' so you can have some nyancat fluffy slippers instead nya X3

hehe nya can someone get me something to help me get L to give me some cakes nya X3


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 31, 2011)

Well... I didn't know what I was supposed to do, so I got you an Unown L.

Can you get me some soap?


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 31, 2011)

Sure. *Hops into TARDIS, goes back in time, steals soap, gives soap*
It's old-fashioned soap made from animal fat.

I want England a nyan cat.


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 1, 2012)

I bought some cakes, but then they turned into ram horns, so here are those instead.

Can somebody get me a creeper emitter?


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 1, 2012)

hehe sorry nya X3 the only creepy thing I have is the mokey mokey of doom so here ya go X3 *offers*

Can I have a key nya X3


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 2, 2012)

I was going to, I swear, but when I got to the key shop they were all gone and I saw footprints that, well if Jurassic Park has taught me anything, kinda makes me think you probably look at a certain pet of yours...

Can I have some fun with my new dongle now?


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 2, 2012)

hehe nope because I have something else which you can have fun with and it's a singing teddy bear nya so you can have that instead ^.^

Can someone get me something which will stop me thinking for a moment X3?


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 3, 2012)

No, you wold think about that. But I can give you a thing to make you think.

Can somebody bring me a *dark red *blood subjuglator?


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry no can do xD all I supply here is purpley glowy paint but even I can't give you that so I'm just gonna have to hand you this pokemon eggy instead nya ^.^

Can I have something that will allow me to expand my room?


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 7, 2012)

No, but you can have directions to find The Doctor. *gives* After you do, get him to let him travel with you and your room can be as biiiiiiig as you want.

I want an iPod Touch. Oh, and some money for popcorn.


----------



## Dar (Jan 8, 2012)

You get one thing. So here be a an iPod touch soaked in butter. Happy Birthday.

I want a narwhal that can bake potatos, poop butterflies, and sing the song of a Zangoose.


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 8, 2012)

I actually got the narwhal, but it had *dry skin *(dis)ability and died. Here is the corpse. *puts the corpse in front of you*

Can I have a roasted reaper?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 8, 2012)

Er, you might want to run, he's mad even after roasting me instead...

Can I have £15 so I can get that copy of Final Fantasy VI that I found the other day?


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 13, 2012)

No, because if I actually get a pound instead of these stupid American dollars I will cherish it. 

Can I have the Magic deck that I used to completely beat an expert on my first time playing the game? :D


----------



## Monoking (Jan 13, 2012)

No. I won't allow you.
*creepy stare*

Can I have a some antidepressants?


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 13, 2012)

No, you don't have the prescription. Here is a holodoctor instead. *gives a mobile emmitor*

Can I have some werewolf stew?


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 13, 2012)

Certainly, I shall fetch it right away.
*transforms into Houndoom and delves into Hades to go to the Store of the Unknowns*

Could somebody fetch me a Houndoom from the store?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 13, 2012)

*Goes to leave* Yeah, er... *Reads what happened to previous Houndoom* No, have this pile of casino chips from The Topps Casino...

Can I have all the Yu-Gi-Oh! Cards I need to complete my Decks?


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't think I have them, so go buy then yourself.

Can I have an iPod Touch? Pleeeeeeease? With soup on top?


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

*runs off to fetch the Ipod Touch*
Umm, which soup do you want?
*looks all down the lists of Campell Soups.

Can somebody fetch the material nessasary for me to complete my _ensemble_? (not sure if I spelt that right...)


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't know what that is, so I give you a scrambler.
Can I have a Haundour hair?


----------



## Spatz (Jan 17, 2012)

Not having a clue what that is, have some goth hairstyler.

Can I has a machine to change human hearts to Daedra hearts?


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

Certainly, I shall fetch that right away.

May I have a pizza from the store?


----------



## Spatz (Jan 17, 2012)

You can have *hefting heavy load* ALL the ingredients needed to make a pizza.

Can I have a mental stimulator?


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

I have no idea where I can get one of those. Prehaps my dad knows.
*transforms into Houndoom and races down to ask Hades for one*
Sorry, he has no idea where one could be.


May I have the crown of chaos?


----------



## Spatz (Jan 17, 2012)

We're all out, you can have a ragged hat of disruption instead.

One Dragon please!


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

Certainly. 
*pulls out a Master Ball*
Feel free to have Rayquaza, emperor of the skies.

May I obtain the Millenium Puzzle?


----------



## Spatz (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry, we can't get that in, have a centurian puzzle instead.

I can has cheezeburger?


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay, but only if I am allowed one instead.

May I have about 20 Big Macs?


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 17, 2012)

i couldnt get those because there wasnt enough buns left

i got you a milkshake instead

dont forget a coconut


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry, I couldn't get you that coconut. Reason: it was to far to go to the store.

May I get the Zanpakto Ichigo has?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry, each Zampakuto is unique to each person, so have an empty apple Tango can instead!

Can I have something that'll help me get my head round why Inuzuka's currently listening to Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas' country station? (I wouldn't mind, but we're from Britain...)


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 26, 2012)

Sure.
*runs off to grab a memory eraser gun from the Hades Store and hands it to Yami*
This should make you forget everything. XD

May I please get a Houndour from the store.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 26, 2012)

I was going to try to get you a plushie instead, but PhaRaoH mugged me for it on the way back...

Can I have something to get rid of this sore throat I've had since Monday?


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 27, 2012)

Certainly.
*grabs some throat clearing liquid from some guy at the end of a dark alley*

May I get about 10 masterballs?


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sorry; I bought the last Action Replay

Can someone get me a 1-Up Shroom and a Root Beer?


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry, all I could find was a trampoline mushroom and some carrot juice.

Someone please get me a copy of Dualscar's journal.


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 27, 2012)

I couldn't find the journal anywhere.

May I get the Staff of Hades?


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 27, 2012)

Hehe sorry I don't have that stocked but you can have Krystal's Staff instead ^^

Can I get a pet Garurumon?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry, PhaRaoH claimed the only one they had, *gets Nya'd at epically* here's a kitty basket instead! ;3

Can I have rid of this sodding cold?


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 27, 2012)

Awws sorry but you know Zoltan doesn't allow that.

Can I have a TARDIS now nya X3?

(hehe I went all nya when I got that nya X3 *purrs*)


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 27, 2012)

I am kinda lost. Won't be able to get that being I don't know where to start? I could check the Mystical Pets Store.

May I have a


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 27, 2012)

Er, sorry, distracted by the friendly Neko... I kinda misheard you, so here's your Satan worshipping Teddy Bear! Who's currently telling us your mother plays Card Games in hell... Now that's unusual...

Can someone get me some glowier string? The one I've got isn't affecting Krazoa at all!!!


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry, you can't have that. I own it. It's the glowest string in the world and you shall never behold it nya! So... you can have these purple hug boots instead nya ^^

I want something which please me nya X3


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 27, 2012)

I was going to get you something fluffy, but, *starts scratching Krazoa behind her ear in THAT spot*

Can someone tell me if Forbidden Planet's next Manga Night comes after the new Structure Deck comes out?


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry nya, I forgot my TARDIS as I left it in my very glowy home so I cannot travel to the future to find out nya. So... instead I give you a special cookie that has forbidden planet written on it.

Can someone give me something to play with nya!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 27, 2012)

I did get you some colour changing wool (honest, I swear!), but unfortunately I stashed it somewhere safe... So safe even I can't find it... Er, here're Ben's copies of Mass Effect 1 & 2!

Can someone get me some heat to burn this damned cold out of me?


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't get you heat.. sorry but I can get you some nice chinese food instead nya X3 *gets Chinezer who burns Yami only to turn him into chinese food.* Oops...

Can someone get me a boat nya!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, here's the boat, but since Chinezer's turned me into sodding noodles, who's gonna drive it?

Can someone gather the DragonBalls and turn me back to normal?


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry, I don't want to give you them, since they are easy to make glow! Have a star shaped button instead nya!

Can you get me a license now?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 28, 2012)

Alright, here's a Mooing Licence!

Can I have a working Xbox now, please?


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 30, 2012)

Hehe alrighty nya X3 offers a box with the letter X inside which is made of edible glowy cardboard. There you go nya X3

Can I have a bell now nya X3?

*purrs*


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay 
*runs off to fetch a bell*

May I have a Pokeball?


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 30, 2012)

NYA! Yays X3 *plays with her bell*

hehe sorry I don't have a pokeball but you can have this ball of string instead nya X3

Can I have my own glowy collar now nya ^^?


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace (Jan 30, 2012)

Certainly.
*Goes to a nuclear plant and comes back with a radioactive glowing collar*

May I have a pizza?


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 1, 2012)

No, because I don't have any. Have some Sour Skittles, I have way too friggin many of those.

Can I have England? Pleeeeeeeeeease?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 2, 2012)

No. All they had was Super Mario Land.

Can I have a kittan?


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry, the guy didn't understand what I said, so I got you a katana.

Can I have a time machine?


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 2, 2012)

I used my timemachine to go into the future to look for one, but appearently the government owns all of them and didn't want to give me one. I got you this hoverboard though.

I want a lightsaber! :D (a bit creeped out by the nekoness though o.o)


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 2, 2012)

Go ask Yoda.

I want a Yorkshire Terrier.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, I wanted to buy a dog that has a Normal-type Pokémon based on it, and the shopkeeper turned out to be one of those nostalgic Unova haters... Here's a bulldog.

Can I have a plush Cuddle-Skyhorse?





Nanabshuckle8 said:


> (a bit creeped out by the nekoness though o.o)


Ehh... Are Nekos supposed to have a time thing going on?


----------



## CharizardHammer (Feb 3, 2012)

No, I burned them all.

Can I have a chunk of flint?


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 3, 2012)

Naah, the store I visited had no such high-tech stuff. Have a lighter instead.

Be a sport and pick me up a helicopter would'ya?


----------



## Krazoa (Feb 4, 2012)

Nya, I don't have a helicopter but I can contact NYANCAT to pick you up nya X3

Can someone get me a timey thing nya X3


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 5, 2012)

You already have one. You are a linear creature, which means that you live in a big ball of timey-wimey stuff. :D

Can I have Paint it: White! English dub on CD?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 6, 2012)

HMV told me they couldn't find it, so I got you Paint It Black instead!

Can I have some viewers for my new video now, please? (Even though I only put it up like half an hour ago...)


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nope, have some trolls instead.

Bring a pool before me!


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 7, 2012)

Here. It's a DIY pool, you fill it yourself.



			
				Yami Angel Christian said:
			
		

> HMV told me they couldn't find it, so I got you Paint It Black instead!


Well, I guess that's cool. I like that song.

Can I have a copy of Belarus's dress? I need it for cosplay.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 7, 2012)

No! I've been dared to crossplay in it! Here's an official Knights of the Blue Flame t-shirt instead from our store that I've jus invented!

Can I have some Pound Sterling for Sunday's Manga Night!


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 7, 2012)

No, all out or at least Wal-Mart has none.

Can I have a package of lightly pre-seared Salmon Slices?


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry, they didn't have any, so have some random fish that I scratched to death. Sear it yourself.

Can I have some discarded Deep One scales?


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 8, 2012)

5. Wal-Mart came through.

Can I have some discarded NeverMeltIce's?


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 8, 2012)

I didn't get any, but I got you a Wailord and a Relicanth. You want to cool down, right?

Can someone get me a Dawn Stone?


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 8, 2012)

Nope. But there was an overflow of Dusk Stones, so here you are!

Can I get a chimchar doll?


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 9, 2012)

No, but you can have a Tepig doll.

Can I have a new post on Hetalia: Your Destiny?
(It's on a different forum, by the way.)


----------



## Monoking (Feb 9, 2012)

No. But you can have this <Completely different thing>!

I want an Oshawott.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Never! They all belong to me so that I can make a Dewott army! You can have these Patrats though.

I want some chocolate chip cookies c:


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 10, 2012)

They were stale and tossed out.

Can I receive thinly sliced asparagus spears with a nice Italian dip?


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 10, 2012)

Nah, have some [insert thing here because I'm lazy].

Can I have a platypus?


----------



## CharizardHammer (Feb 10, 2012)

No, they are protected. Here you have a cage bird instead.

Can somebody get me a blaze rod?


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 10, 2012)

No. Go kill a Blaze yourself.

...What? You can't? Pfft. Go mine some diamond to make some armor or something.

Will someone get me the explanation for Phineas and Ferb having a platypus when they're(the platypuses, not Phineas and Ferb) protected?


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 11, 2012)

Wait, I'll look on Youtube...
I didn't find anything, but after some surfing, I got you some cute kitten videos.

Can you get me a Jellicent?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 11, 2012)

There was lots of dangly on it... The Neko claimed it... Have this cookie she offered you instead!

Can I have the new Dragons Structure Deck, s'il vous plait? (Yes, I did French G.C.S.E.!)


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 12, 2012)

No, because you speak French.

Can I have Ita-chan?


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 13, 2012)

I couldn't find him, so I got you a Cinccino instead.

Can I ave a low-level Spheal?


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 13, 2012)

No?! Do you have any idea of how high the taxes of cuteness are today?
Give me a black hole!


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 13, 2012)

Very well, I shall contact the entity that controls black holes... Sorry, all I could get you is one of his smaller tentacles that I managed to cut off with spaceship lasers when we got into a fight, and a fish. What, there is no fish? I must be going crazy. G.

Someone get me an Aron...


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 19, 2012)

Can't. My Ditto and Aggron apparently hate each other.
((But my Ditto is Japanese, so possible shiny eggs ftw!))

England. The nation-tan, not the land mass. See profile picture.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry, I somehow got into the past, and I found him having a fight with also-antropomorphic-personification Spain, and I didn't want to interfere. But a young female personification of Rhode Island decided to go with me. You can admire her imagination.

Please get me something that attracts evolved jellyfish-based Pokémon. You know, I'm obsessing over EVs again.


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 21, 2012)

Here. It's Surf and a Magnet Train ticket. Go to Kanto and go surf somewhere, there are Tentacool EVERYWHAR.

Can I has my lost Diamond? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeee...
*three hours later*
eeeeeeeeeeease?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 23, 2012)

I searched high and low (for about 2 seconds), and couldn't find it, so have a Dragons Collide Structure Deck instead!

Can I have my "Sacred Gems" Deck Recipe from Tag Force 4 for real, please? Exactly as I built it, as well?


----------

